# Shea Butter Growth And Retention Thread 2020



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 2, 2020)

Sorry for the delay my lovely ladies!!!
But here we are! Happy new year to EVERYONE!! 
New year, and a new decade to unlock your hair growth and retention potential in 2020!

Last year was awesome, and all of you ladies posted the MOST gorgeous pictures!

Thank you to @Chicoro for keeping us all on track and motivated for the past years! We love and appreciate your intelligence, kindness, and lovely way with words. And @caribeandiva for showing nothing but fortitude, being absolutely beautiful!! And @ElevatedEnergy for being so innovative and inventive with those amazing Shea recipes.

So come on Unicorns! Let’s slay 2020, and salute the one and only Queen Shea herself! 

Throughout the years, I’d like to propose that we all come together and nominate any Shea made hair unicorns we come across. All you guys have to do is @ me and I’ll post trophies. Doesn’t matter if the nominees are new, or returning champions.

I was also wanting to do something new and have us all start keeping Shea points.
Concept is as follows:
Every time you feel that your hair has been benefited even more than before by using Shea butter, you get points. So say you did a twist out, or braid out, and it’s looking better and better each time. Or you noticed outstanding retention from month to month, increased softness, shine, manageability, etc. You name it. If YOU feel like you see improvement in any area of your hair care, Shea points await you. 


Ive also posted the poll, so we can continue to break through milestones.

So what do you say?! Let’s do this!!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jan 2, 2020)

Woohoo!!! JOINED! Will be using whipped raw SB or SB whipped with DooGro once a week on wash days to seal in after my leave in or to style. I want to start dabbling in braid outs so we’ll see how SB helps with my styling as well.
Next Milestone: TBL
Lets get it Queen Shea


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 2, 2020)

Im in!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 2, 2020)

I’m in


----------



## lalla (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 2, 2020)

In!


----------



## Kiaray8 (Jan 2, 2020)

I’m in! I plan on doing WNGs most of this year so need to figure out how I’ll incorporate the Shea butter


----------



## snoop (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm in.   When I joined last year, I didn't think that I'd still be using it.  My hair HATED shea before.  But now, I've managed to find particular ways to use it without it making my hair feel like rocks.  In fact, it helps to help my hair look good.  

Convert.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 2, 2020)

I’m in and I’m excited! I made it to my longest length ever using Shea butter.


----------



## kim1006 (Jan 2, 2020)

I would like to join.  In the past, I used Cantu Shea Butter leave-in but stopped after watching one of MoKnowshair YouTube videos in which she said you should limit the products you apply to avoid product buildup.  Thinking back, I did not experience product buildup.  I did, however, retain more length and had almost no split ends.  I was also applying hair milk as well as other leave-ins.  I am extremely anal when it comes to conditioning my hair.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 2, 2020)

Here for the next round. Will be making a batch of ayurvedic shea within the next few days.


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm in.  I can't seal with it but some is in my store bought leave in and my DIY Ayurveda black soap shampoo.


----------



## Mapleoats (Jan 2, 2020)

I’m dipping my toe in. My hair absolutely hates Shea butter so we’ll see how this goes  

anybody experiment with adding honey to their Shea mix?


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 2, 2020)

In as much as I can be.


----------



## naturaldoll (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm in!!!!!


----------



## keranikki (Jan 2, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> I’m dipping my toe in. My hair absolutely hates Shea butter so we’ll see how this goes
> 
> anybody experiment with adding honey to their Shea mix?



No, I have never added honey to my Shea mix. I used to believe my hair hated Shea butter, until I started whipping it with oils. 

Please post how the honey works for you.


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 2, 2020)

I would like to join.  I use Shea butter and oil mix as my conditioner. Here’s to hoping Queen Shea can help on my journey to the longest my hair has been in my life.


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 3, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> I’m dipping my toe in. My hair absolutely hates Shea butter so we’ll see how this goes
> 
> anybody experiment with adding honey to their Shea mix?


I have but didn't notice a difference .  Sealing my hair with whipped shea and  fu doesnt work for me


----------



## naturaldoll (Jan 3, 2020)

@Chicoro 
I'm still reading old threads. I'm about halfway through the surge 14 thread, so I apologize if this is already answered in there, but I noticed you posted in it alot. Do you still use the surge/Xcel? Do you think it can be used with shea butter ? Xcel on scalp and shea on hair?


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 3, 2020)

New batch of herbal shea ready to go this morning. Glad I gave the Benin shea another chance. It's pretty silky. I've been using it on my face and after my showers with great results.


----------



## Z-kitty (Jan 3, 2020)

I’m in and will be using Shea Yogurt. Trying to reduce my split ends and increase retention.


----------



## lilredgurl (Jan 3, 2020)

I’m in.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2020)

naturaldoll said:


> @Chicoro
> I'm still reading old threads. I'm about halfway through the surge 14 thread, so I apologize if this is already answered in there, but I noticed you posted in it alot.
> Do you still use the surge/Xcel? *Sometimes, but not often. I have some and add it to proteinize my homemade leave-in.*
> 
> ...



*Do you still use the surge/Xcel? Sometimes, but not often. I have some and add it to proteinize my homemade leave-in.*
*
Do you think it can be used with shea butter ? Yes.

Xcel on scalp and shea on hair? Yes.*​


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 3, 2020)

Im in and committed to making it work!


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Jan 4, 2020)

Does using products that have shea butter as the main ingredient count?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 4, 2020)

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Does using products that have shea butter as the main ingredient count?



Definitely!


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 4, 2020)

Use DIY Ayurveda black soap shampoo and my ssi leave in..  Both contain Shea butter.  I can't seal with Shea though


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 4, 2020)

Z-kitty said:


> I’m in and will be using Shea Yogurt. Trying to reduce my split ends and increase retention.


I have the same goals. What is Shea Yogurt? I’ve been using Shea nilotica & like the results so far but yogurt sounds lighter.


----------



## Z-kitty (Jan 4, 2020)

Shea Yogurt is from Alikay Naturals. It’s a fluffy Shea butter that keeps my 4c hair soft and manageable. I can get it on the ground a Target, which is a huge plus. @LavenderMint


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 4, 2020)

Z-kitty said:


> Shea Yogurt is from Alikay Naturals. It’s a fluffy Shea butter that keeps my 4c hair soft and manageable. I can get it on the ground a Target, which is a huge plus. @LavenderMint


Ohhhhh. I’ve seen that, I think. Other Alikay products never worked for me so they kind of dropped off my radar. I hope it works!!


----------



## naturaldoll (Jan 4, 2020)

Chicoro said:


> *Do you still use the surge/Xcel? Sometimes, but not often. I have some and add it to proteinize my homemade leave-in.*
> *
> Do you think it can be used with shea butter ? Yes.
> 
> Xcel on scalp and shea on hair? Yes.*​


Thanks I went to get a bottle just now


----------



## MizzBFly (Jan 4, 2020)

Z-kitty said:


> I’m in and will be using Shea Yogurt. Trying to reduce my split ends and increase retention.


Yogurt you say?  whats this about?


----------



## MizzBFly (Jan 4, 2020)

LavenderMint said:


> I have the same goals. What is Shea Yogurt? I’ve been using Shea nilotica & like the results so far but yogurt sounds lighter.





Z-kitty said:


> Shea Yogurt is from Alikay Naturals. It’s a fluffy Shea butter that keeps my 4c hair soft and manageable. I can get it on the ground a Target, which is a huge plus. @LavenderMint


Love the Nilotica since mine came a bit chunky I wanted to whip it without oil since already so light so hair application would be more light/fluffy in texture thus easier to apply...I’m undecided.

Alikay Naturals Sugar Yogurt Ingredients 
Coconut, Moroccan Argan Oil, Shea Butter, Olive Oil
I don’t work well with Coconut Oil but the name of this product alone sparked a curiosity with my Shea to fluff the texture 

ETA- needless to say... I’m in for 2020


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 5, 2020)

Oooooh  I’m glad you posted the ingredients, thank you! As much as Shea can make my scalp itch, coconut oil is like setting it on fire 

My nilotica (from 3CayG) was chunky & a bit grainy too. I thought about whipping mine with some rice brain oil. 



MizzBFly said:


> Love the Nilotica since mine came a bit chunky I wanted to whip it without oil since already so light so hair application would be more light/fluffy in texture thus easier to apply...I’m undecided.
> 
> Alikay Naturals Sugar Yogurt Ingredients
> Coconut, Moroccan Argan Oil, Shea Butter, Olive Oil
> ...


----------



## Emmenthal (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm in. Been using shea butter and Ayurvedic herbs with protective styling since October and have definitely seen an improvement in length retention.


----------



## Kiaray8 (Jan 5, 2020)

I used Shea butter for my wash and go this week. Honestly I was very surprised, I used the Shea butter in my moisturising stage before I apply my gel. I usually do a LOG method for my wash and gos so I was really happy with my hair. It was very soft and moisturised and made my curls clump more. I cleansed my hair today and was really happy that I didn’t shed that much hair either. I’m really happy I revisited using this. I think I’ll use Shea butter for the 2nd wash and go I do every week & as a refresher.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm IN!

Here's my first batch of whipped shea butter for the year! This time I added castor oil, grapeseed oil, Alma oil, peppermint oil and  olive oil to my raw Shea butter. This yielded two and half (12oz.) jars.


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm in as well. Can't wait to see the concoctions that come about


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jan 5, 2020)

Just got done sealing with my raw whipped deliciousness


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 6, 2020)

LavenderMint said:


> *My nilotica (from 3CayG) was chunky & a bit grainy too. I thought about whipping mine with some rice brain oil.*



I noticed this too. My shea nilotica from 3cayg came a little grainy/harder this time around. The first time I ordered, it was super smooth and soft with no grains. Idk if it's the cold weather or the fact that it was sealed with a plastic inside the container?  The last one I ordered was in the container without the plastic.


----------



## Mapleoats (Jan 6, 2020)

I sealed with a whipped shea and oil mix last night and my hair is greasy as hell this morning. Do I have to accept the grease to be a shea user?


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 6, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> I sealed with a whipped shea and oil mix last night and my hair is greasy as hell this morning. Do I have to accept the grease to be a shea user?


No, you dont.  Do you mind sharing how much oil was used in the mix as well as what oils you used?


----------



## Mapleoats (Jan 6, 2020)

BeautifulRoots said:


> No, you dont.  Do you mind sharing how much oil was used in the mix as well as what oils you used?


I used roughly 1/3 olive oil, 1/3 fractionated coconut oil (MCT oil) and 1/3 shea butter, with some drops of essential oil.

The mix melts in my hands pretty quickly and does feel greasy in my hands as well.

I think I the MCT oil is the culprit. I use it primarily to remove my makeup and that thing goes on so greasy too

I'm using yellow shea butter from my local BSS if that makes a difference too


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 6, 2020)

Washed and coated my hair for 4 braids last night. I think this recent mix is my favorite thus far.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 6, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> I used roughly 1/3 olive oil, 1/3 fractionated coconut oil and 1/3 shea butter, with some drops of essential oil.
> 
> The mix melts in my hands pretty quickly and does feel greasy in my hands as well.



Adjust your ratio. The amount of oil you're using is likely why the mix is so greasy.


----------



## Mapleoats (Jan 6, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> Adjust your ratio. The amount of oil you're using is likely why the mix is so greasy.


I think youre right. Luckily it was a small testing  batch (~2oz) so I don't feel bad about discarding it.

Do you have any ratio recommendations? Would 1/2 shea and 1/2 oil still be too much?


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 6, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> I think youre right. Luckily it was a small testing  batch (~2oz) so I don't feel bad about discarding it.
> 
> Do you have any ratio recommendations? Would 1/2 shea and 1/2 oil still be too much?


50:50 should be alright. I usually do 57% shea to 43% oil. I also prefer not to whip it.


----------



## niknakmac (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm in again.  I bought some Shea in November from a new vendor I can say that I am not a fan of it.  IDKW the texture just seems much heavier than the usual shea I buy. Maybe they are just from different regions???  

Since my regular vendor is back in stock I am just going to make an order and maybe blend the two  or something.  Ordering this week.


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 6, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> I used roughly 1/3 olive oil, 1/3 fractionated coconut oil (MCT oil) and 1/3 shea butter, with some drops of essential oil.
> 
> The mix melts in my hands pretty quickly and does feel greasy in my hands as well.
> 
> ...


I tried several different methods and they were all too greasy for me.  I had to stop sealing with it


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 6, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> Adjust your ratio. The amount of oil you're using is likely why the mix is so greasy.



Agreed, too much oil in the mix will make it greasy.  You can keep the same oils, just in smaller amounts.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 6, 2020)

I wouldn't dump it. I'd add more shea.


----------



## Mapleoats (Jan 6, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I wouldn't dump it. I'd add more shea.


True! I'll do that, thanks!


----------



## Mapleoats (Jan 7, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> I sealed with a whipped shea and oil mix last night and my hair is greasy as hell this morning. Do I have to accept the grease to be a shea user?



2nd day and my hair is much less greasy feeling then yesterday, and my twists are very soft. Maybe the excess absorbed into my hair or my silk scarf.

Haven't added any more product or water.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm in.  I love my shea butter mixes.  That's what I use to seal my hair.  The first day it may be greasy, but I'm protecting my hair in a twisted bun until it fully absorbs in a few days.  I add more to my ends to seal.  I think that helps for length retention.

I have to wash my hair now I'll try again tonight.  

I'm currently using Kreyol Essence shea butter mix; but I also make my own batches.  When this container is done, I will mix a new batch.


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 7, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> I think youre right. Luckily it was a small testing  batch (~2oz) so I don't feel bad about discarding it.
> 
> Do you have any ratio recommendations? Would 1/2 shea and 1/2 oil still be too much?


don't discard it just add some more shea to it to even it out


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm not sure what's happening but I dunno if the raw shea butter is still working for my hair.  Should I switch to a mix or blend?


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 8, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> I'm not sure what's happening but I dunno if the raw shea butter is still working for my hair.  Should I switch to a mix or blend?



It may be build up on your strands.  Your may need to clarify your hair.  I have had that happen in the past.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 8, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> I think youre right. Luckily it was a small testing  batch (~2oz) so I don't feel bad about discarding it.
> 
> Do you have any ratio recommendations? Would 1/2 shea and 1/2 oil still be too much?



Less! Think of cake batter - the  batter is primarily shea butter and use the oils to "wet" the mix.

You can always use more oil as you whip up the batch.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 8, 2020)

I have made what I like to call my Double Butter Cedarwood Mix.

I’ll post pictures a bit later today, but here’s the recipe:

Note: I make my Shea in small batches, so if I want to tweak something I don’t have to wait as long, or feel the need to throw out or put aside an entire batch. 


4oz. Shea Butter
1 oz. Salted/ or Unsalted Butter (I use Salted because that’s what I currently had in my fridge lol.)
1 tablespoon cedarwood oil.

****************
I use cedarwood oil because it’s been the only oil that’s helped with my scalp flare ups, and it’s what has allowed me to test this mix and put it on my scalp, without further irritating it.

If you want to make this mix in a large batch, just increase the increments in portion all to each measurement I used. So if you want to make, say, a 16 oz batch, add an additional 4 oz of Shea, 4 oz of butter, 4 tablespoons of Cedarwood oil. If you feel the need to
Adjust, by all means do.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jan 8, 2020)

Coated with Kreyol Essence’s Shea butter. Styled for the week


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 8, 2020)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I have made what I like to call my Double Butter Cedarwood Mix.
> 
> I’ll post pictures a bit later today, but here’s the recipe:
> 
> ...


What's the edible butter do


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 8, 2020)

guyaneseyankee said:


> Coated with Kreyol Essence’s Shea butter. Styled for the weekView attachment 454581View attachment 454583


Pretty


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 8, 2020)

Honeypot said:


> What's the edible butter do


Just softens up the Shea Butter, in conjunction with the oil. 

I also use regular butter on my hair when I’ve run out of Shea. Does a good job of softening the hair as well. I just to combine the two.


----------



## naturaldoll (Jan 8, 2020)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Just softens up the Shea Butter, in conjunction with the oil.
> 
> I also use regular butter on my hair when I’ve run out of Shea. Does a good job of softening the hair as well. I just to combine the two.


I use edible butter as a prepoo for my daughter after reading a thread about it on lipstick alley. It was a I believe Somali poster, said edible butter is the secret to beautiful hair among Hornets, but it has to be fresh. So she explained how to make it and now I make all the butter we eat in my house and use it for her hair. It makes her hair very shiny and moisturized.


----------



## KonOne (Jan 9, 2020)

Count me in! I just hope this time i can be more consistent in posting.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 9, 2020)

naturaldoll said:


> I use edible butter as a prepoo for my daughter after reading a thread about it on lipstick alley. It was a I believe Somali poster, said edible butter is the secret to beautiful hair among Hornets, but it has to be fresh. So she explained how to make it and now I make all the butter we eat in my house and use it for her hair. It makes her hair very shiny and moisturized.


How do you make fresh butter? Are there any links you recommend?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 9, 2020)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I have made what I like to call my Double Butter Cedarwood Mix.
> 
> I’ll post pictures a bit later today, but here’s the recipe:
> 
> ...


I want to try this for my scalp issues. I looked for cedar wood oil at the local vitamin shop and came across cedar wood atlas instead. Is that the same thing? What kind of oils are you using? Some people say it doesn't matter while others use only Young Living oils.


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 9, 2020)

naturaldoll said:


> I use edible butter as a prepoo for my daughter after reading a thread about it on lipstick alley. It was a I believe Somali poster, said edible butter is the secret to beautiful hair among Hornets, but it has to be fresh. So she explained how to make it and now I make all the butter we eat in my house and use it for her hair. It makes her hair very shiny and moisturized.


like butter thats made from heavy cream? off to search...


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 9, 2020)

they use ghee (a clarified butter) *added to my grocery list. Thank you @PlanetCybertron


----------



## naturaldoll (Jan 9, 2020)

Yup, regular butter from heavy cream.  I make it in my nutribullet blender, but I think any blender works. Or of course by hand but I've never tried it by hand.

This is the thread from lipstick alley where I learned about it:

https://www.lipstickalley.com/threads/how-to-make-ethiopian-hair-butter-at-home.1280228/

It's been just this past year, pre pooing with butter and sealing after washes with shea butter that my daughter's hair finally looks long.  I don't know if she's actually retaining more length, or if her shrinkage is less, but I'm use to her shrunken hair drawing up to between her ears and shoulders, now her shrinkage is apl.

I've never used edible butter on my own hair because my hair has been in two strands twists since easter, and I wash in my twists, and I'm not confident I'd be able to rinse the butter out of the twists well enough.


----------



## Mapleoats (Jan 9, 2020)

naturaldoll said:


> Yup, regular butter from heavy cream.  I make it in my nutribullet blender, but I think any blender works. Or of course by hand but I've never tried it by hand.
> 
> This is the thread from lipstick alley where I learned about it:
> 
> ...



This looks interesting, I think I’m going to try it. Do you add essential oils for scent or do you find the scent washes out with shampooing?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## naturaldoll (Jan 9, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> This looks interesting, I think I’m going to try it. Do you add essential oils for scent or do you find the scent washes out with shampooing?
> 
> Thanks for sharing


I don't add essential oils just because I usually make one batch, half for her head, half for eating. Usually after 2 lathers and a condition,  the smell is gone.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 9, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Is that the same thing? What kind of oils are you using? Some people say it doesn't matter while others use only Young Living oils.



Yeah it’s pretty much the same. How they source it might be different but shouldn’t be a problem.

Currently I use Cedarwood oil, Eucalyptus, and sometimes CBD/Indica oil if I’ve got a really bad headache, or I’m wanting a really deep scalp massage effect.

The CBD and indica oils do not have any active components of THC in them, so you don’t have to worry about any of the typical affects of THC. CBD is mostly known for its calming effects, reducing inflammation, and providing a bit of healing aid for the body.

I get my Cedarwood and Eucalyptus  from this Etsy shop:
https://etsy.me/2NckxRz

CBD/Indica oil from this shop:
https://www.greensociety.ca/product-category/cbd-oil-canada/?orderby=price

Personally, I don’t mind where I get my oils from. So long as it’s sourced fairly. Both shops I get my oils from source fairly, and the green society website sources from hemp farms within its own region (Canada). They also source marijuana, but since it’s Canada, and it’s legal there, the ethics of their sourcing are of fair trade, and at least for this store, they source in their own region. Both marijuana, hemp, and CBD products.

As far as the quality of the products, both the Etsy shop and the green society shop make good quality products. I’ve been using them for a bit and my hair and scalp are doing well. The oils also mix well with my Shea Butter.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 9, 2020)

Put my hair in two braids w/ hot water & my shea mix. I think I'm going to start wetting my ends and applying more shea in between washes. The rest of my hair was good but my ends felt a tiny bit dry prior.


----------



## Mapleoats (Jan 10, 2020)

Took down my twists today after about 5 days. My hair is *extremely* soft I can’t believe it! But I have less definition than I usually do, I think that’s because I applied less gel since I already had so much product in my hair.

My products were
Leave in > Cream > Shea > Gel.

Probably  could have skipped the cream but I have like 4 jars of styling creams that I'm trying to use up this year lol.

 Next week I'll try just Leave in > Shea > Gel and use my normal amount of gel. Hopefully I can keep the crazy softness and get a bit more definition this way.

PS - how do I embed photos in the comment?


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jan 10, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> Took down my twists today after about 5 days. My hair is *extremely* soft I can’t believe it! But I have less definition than I usually do, I think that’s because I applied less gel since I already had so much product in my hair.
> 
> My products were
> Leave in > Cream > Shea > Gel.
> ...


*
*
From my iPhone I always have to crop the picture *(just a little bit*)  in my gallery first.  Then come here and select Upload a File.  It does what it does, and choose either thumbnail or the other option(I forget what it says) I can only do this from my cell though.  From a computer, idk


----------



## keranikki (Jan 10, 2020)

guyaneseyankee said:


> From my iPhone I always have to crop the picture *(just a little bit*)  in my gallery first.  Then come here and select Upload a File.  It does what it does, and choose either thumbnail or the other option(I forget what it says) I can only do this from my cell though.  From a computer, idk



Its the same process from a computer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2020)

@guyaneseyankee
Your Hair looks Shea-licious & Shea-luscious!


----------



## mayoo (Jan 10, 2020)

Can I join ladies?

I use shea butter 1x per week to seal in moisture after moisturising

Trying to get to TBL this year and retain more moisture 

Thank you~<3


----------



## naturaldoll (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 11, 2020)

DD1 definitely still reacts to shea . May have to go back to my old mix of infused oil and beeswax.


----------



## naturaldoll (Jan 11, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> DD1 definitely still reacts to shea . May have to go back to my old mix of infused oil and beeswax.


Have you ever tried mango butter on her? I would love to know if mango butter can give hair the same Benefits that we talk about shea butter giving.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 11, 2020)

naturaldoll said:


> Yup, regular butter from heavy cream.  I make it in my nutribullet blender, but I think any blender works. Or of course by hand but I've never tried it by hand.
> 
> This is the thread from lipstick alley where I learned about it:
> 
> ...


I read through this thread earlier today. I'm going to try this tomorrow after picking up heavy whipping cream.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 12, 2020)

@PlanetCybertron That mix sounds nice. Side eying the fact that this whole time "kibe" is just regular ol' homemade butter.


naturaldoll said:


> Have you ever tried mango butter on her? I would love to know if mango butter can give hair the same Benefits that we talk about shea butter giving.


I've used it on myself but not her hair ( I don't think). I've been contemplating that too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 12, 2020)

Does anyone need any Shea butter? I have a 5 pound bucket I’d be willing to give away if you pay for shipping. I don’t think I opened it, but I’d have to check though. It’s from 3cayG and it’s yellow Shea.


----------



## naturaldoll (Jan 12, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Does anyone need any Shea butter? I have a 5 pound bucket I’d be willing to give away if you pay for shipping. I don’t think I opened it, but I’d have to check though. It’s from 3cayG and it’s yellow Shea.


I'd love it!!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 12, 2020)

naturaldoll said:


> I'd love it!!!!!


Sold! What state and zip code are you in?


----------



## naturaldoll (Jan 12, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Sold! What state and zip code are you in?


maryland 21228


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jan 12, 2020)

Co washed today, moisturized and Shea Buttered  up! A shea buttered plait all through the week makes detangling so much easier on wash day.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 12, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Does anyone need any Shea butter? I have a 5 pound bucket I’d be willing to give away if you pay for shipping. I don’t think I opened it, but I’d have to check though. It’s from 3cayG and it’s yellow Shea.


Why give it away though? Did you buy too much? Switch to a different type?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 13, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Why give it away though? Did you buy too much? Switch to a different type?


I’ve been using the Shea nilotica, and for some reason it was pressed upon my heart to bless someone with it (not the nilotica, the yellow Shea). So, here we is lol


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 13, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’ve been using the Shea nilotica, and for some reason it was pressed upon my heart to bless someone with it (not the nilotica, the yellow Shea). So, here we is lol


It's very sweet of you


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 14, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> That mix sounds nice. Side eying the fact that this whole time "kibe" is just regular ol' homemade butter.



I was meaning to put up a picture, but I kept forgetting. I’ve made a new batch since my other one went pretty quickly. I use it in the shower for quicker and full coverage.

But I did make another Shea batch. This one is with Beta Carotene in it though.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 14, 2020)

I just slathered some on my ends. *sings Reunited and it feels so good*


----------



## mayoo (Jan 14, 2020)

This whole time I've been applying olive oil then shea butter to wet hair after washing and DCing... From this week I decided to switch to applying a leave in (maui moisture curl milk for now) , then the shea butter, then the oil... How come nobody told me?

My hair is darker, more moisturised and shinier than ever before, I feel robbed of the last couple of years 

My hair is screaming YESSS!


----------



## Mapleoats (Jan 14, 2020)

mayoo said:


> This whole time I've been applying olive oil then shea butter to wet hair after washing and DCing... From this week I decided to switch to applying a leave in (maui moisture curl milk for now) , then the shea butter, then the oil... How come nobody told me?
> 
> My hair is darker, more moisturised and shinier than ever before, I feel robbed of the last couple of years
> 
> My hair is screaming YESSS!



Any reason your not mixing your oil and butter together?


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jan 14, 2020)

mayoo said:


> This whole time I've been applying olive oil then shea butter to wet hair after washing and DCing... From this week I decided to switch to applying a leave in (maui moisture curl milk for now) , then the shea butter, then the oil... How come nobody told me?
> 
> My hair is darker, more moisturised and shinier than ever before, I feel robbed of the last couple of years
> 
> My hair is screaming YESSS!



You apply oil after Shea now? I was just doing Scurl or Leave in then Shea. I should probably do oil after huh?


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 14, 2020)

NaturalShe94 said:


> You apply oil after Shea now? I was just doing Scurl or Leave in then Shea. I should probably do oil after huh?


If the combo works leave it


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 14, 2020)

Semi moisturized my hair..   
Naturelle grow pure hydration .  
Has shea butter in it


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 14, 2020)

naturaldoll said:


> Yup, regular butter from heavy cream.  I make it in my nutribullet blender, but I think any blender works. Or of course by hand but I've never tried it by hand.
> 
> This is the thread from lipstick alley where I learned about it:
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will definitely try with my next butter mix


----------



## mayoo (Jan 14, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> Any reason your not mixing your oil and butter together?



I have tried whipping my butter before but I think my hair prefers it thicker, somehow. Like, I remember that my hair was drying out a little faster.

Plus, when I remoisturise throughout the week, I don't add any oil while doing so (just water and Shea or now, water, leave in and Shea) . I only add oil to the ends when I unravel the braids/twists to lubricate. Otherwise I tend to mistake oil slick for moisture  so I stopped reapplying throughout the week


----------



## mayoo (Jan 15, 2020)

NaturalShe94 said:


> You apply oil after Shea now? I was just doing Scurl or Leave in then Shea. I should probably do oil after huh?



I do~ but only on wash days. I'm not sure if it changes anything though. I'm just locked into the whole leave-in, cream, oil thing 

I will say that I was applying oil before shea butter before and I don't think it worked as well. My hair seems happier when I apply the shea butter first. 

Also, I don't reapply oil during the week when re-moisturising. I only apply a little to the ends while unravelling braids/twists


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 17, 2020)

Here’s what I noticed, it’s probably a “duh” moment, but nonetheless here it is 

Straight hair+Shea=

Braided hair+Shea=

I probably just need to stick to oils unless I’m braiding my hair.


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 17, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Here’s what I noticed, it’s probably a “duh” moment, but nonetheless here it is
> 
> Straight hair+Shea=
> 
> ...


with straight hair you have to use sparringly


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 17, 2020)

Prisangela said:


> with straight hair you have to use sparringly


Girl I don’t know what I was thinking 
When my hair dries it looks like blown out natural hair. I thought I was doing something


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm not sure what I did different on wash day last Sunday, but the top of my hair (the part that gets pulled back toward the bun) has been moisturized ALL week. Wash day is approaching again on Sunday and the top of my hair is still moisturized and if you put your hands on it, you can still feel the Shea Butter and its shiny.... Usually by now, its really dry at the top; only the plait would still be moisturized.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 17, 2020)

I’m in.  Plan to continue using my Shea mix for sealing.  I also made a batch with henna, bringhraj, Amla, panthenol, bamboo extract, glycerin, stinging nettle, and keratin amino acids as a deep conditioner.  I’m also going to continue to use my flaxseed gel as a detangler.  My new recipe products for the new year.  We’ll see how it works.  Fingers crossed


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 18, 2020)

Silverstreaks said:


> I’m in.  Plan to continue using my Shea mix for sealing.  I also made a batch with henna, bringhraj, Amla, panthenol, bamboo extract, glycerin, stinging nettle, and keratin amino acids as a deep conditioner.  I’m also going to continue to use my flaxseed gel as a detangler.  My new recipe products for the new year.  We’ll see how it works.  Fingers crossed



using flaxseed gel as a detangler is a great idea. Noted.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 18, 2020)

NicWhite said:


> using flaxseed gel as a detangler is a great idea. Noted.


Works very well for me.  Very curl defining, but I don’t know how well it would work as a wash and go styler in terms of shrinkage since I never wear my hair that way.


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 18, 2020)

Silverstreaks said:


> Works very well for me.  Very curl defining, but I don’t know how well it would work as a wash and go styler in terms of shrinkage since I never wear my hair that way.



I am thinking of using it on wash day when I am taking out my cornrows.  I am thinking it will help me get shed hair out while adding great slip.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 18, 2020)

NicWhite said:


> I am thinking of using it on wash day when I am taking out my cornrows.  I am thinking it will help me get shed hair out while adding great slip.


One of reasons I think it’s good to have it.  If you run out of your store bought product, you can make it in a jiffy.  Or just skip the store-bought all together.  Options.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 18, 2020)

I also add marshmallow root and horsetail to my flaxseed gel.  I just finished making another batch; this one also has nettle root, too.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Jan 18, 2020)

I’ve been blowing out my hair (using revair) weekly and adding small amounts of my homemade Shea mix nightly and put in 2 French braids to keep my roots from reverting. I’m retaining really well and keeping my hair smooth until wash day.


----------



## Z-kitty (Jan 21, 2020)

LavenderMint said:


> Oooooh  I’m glad you posted the ingredients, thank you! As much as Shea can make my scalp itch, coconut oil is like setting it on fire
> 
> My nilotica (from 3CayG) was chunky & a bit grainy too. I thought about whipping mine with some rice brain oil.



I do believe the Alikay leave in is  setting my scalp on fire for about 24 hours after I use it.  Thought it was the rice water but I didn’t use it today after washing.  I now need to find another natural liquid leave in to try that has aloe Vera as a top ingredient.

I also used black rice water as my moisturizer every other day for the last two weeks and sealed with the Shea yogurt.  My hair was so soft and I saw a big decrease in shedding,  but didn’t seem to improve breakage.  

Going to try a hard Aphogee treatment on wash day in 2 weeks.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jan 22, 2020)

Skipped wash day Sunday but washed tonight. I love how the SB makes detangling so much easier. This wash day detangling was even easier than last wash days! This time I detangled in the shower under running water and my hair had so much slip due to SB. It was soooo easy to detangle and the shed hairs slipped right out! Because my hair stays in a bun all week, I usually have a ton of knots and tangles by wash day and detangling takes a while. Looks like the left over SB on my hair under running hot water is all I need now! Even had less mess in the shower


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Feb 3, 2020)

Ive gotta brag on Queen Shea as she saved the day today. Went two weeks without washing my hair or taking my plaited bun down at all. It was dry, tangled and somewhat matted. I prepared for 30+ mins of detangling, but thanks to Queen Shea it took 10 mins or less. As the hot water ran through my strands it reactivated the two week old SB in my hair which left my hair silky and slippery loosening the tangles. I did not think there was any SB left on the top of my hair after two weeks of re-spritzing water and brushing it back. Finger detangling was a breeze. Bigs ups to Queen Shea! Im amazed.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 3, 2020)

Late on Saturday I decided to take down and wash a section of my twists. My hair still felt soft and not dry at all after being buttered up and left for weeks.

I whipped up a new tub of Shea last night. I tried to stick to my go-to mix & scent. I need more vanilla bean fragrance for future mixes. I've already slathered some on my blow dried hair before braiding up some sections.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 4, 2020)

*A bit late, but we’ve got one month down so far! I hope everyone is continuing to learn and love the Shea Process!*
*
11 More months left for 2020!*
*
If anyone wishes to claim their Shea Points for January just tag me! *


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 8, 2020)

So I had my baby at the beginning of January. I had just washed my hair not too long before I delivered. It took me until yesterday to have enough time & energy to wash and style my hair. This is the longest I have ever gone without washing my hair. I have to give props to Shea butter for enabling one of the easiest detangling sessions I’ve ever had. Like someone upthread mentioned, once the warm water hit my hair the tangles all melted out. It’s also been easier than ever before to part my hair & access my scalp. I’m loving this!!
Edit- oh and I’m certain my hair is longer than it was before. However, I’m going to need much more time to blow it out before I can report results for sure.


----------



## naturaldoll (Feb 8, 2020)

LavenderMint said:


> So I had my baby at the beginning of January. I had just washed my hair not too long before I delivered. It took me until yesterday to have enough time & energy to wash and style my hair. This is the longest I have ever gone without washing my hair. I have to give props to Shea butter for enabling one of the easiest detangling sessions I’ve ever had. Like someone upthread mentioned, once the warm water hit my hair the tangles all melted out. It’s also been easier than ever before to part my hair & access my scalp. I’m loving this!!
> Edit- oh and I’m certain my hair is longer than it was before. However, I’m going to need much more time to blow it out before I can report results for sure.


Congratulations on the sweet baby


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 8, 2020)

naturaldoll said:


> Congratulations on the sweet baby


Thank you!! When it’s time, I hope he’ll be able to use Shea too as he has a head full of thick hair and it doesn’t seem to be going anywhere lol


----------



## nyeredzi (Feb 9, 2020)

Can you guys recommend a product? I can't do fully raw, it's too hard and heavy for me. I'm not willing to mix anything up on my own. And I'm not willing to pay more than, say, about $20 for 8 oz. Is there anything out there for me?

Right now I have only 1 cream leave in. I'm not about that product junkie life. It's QB cocoa tree detangling ghee. I probably have 2-3 weeks' worth left. I do like it, and would just buy again, but am open to another product. Thanks in advance


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 9, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> Can you guys recommend a product? I can't do fully raw, it's too hard and heavy for me. I'm not willing to mix anything up on my own. And I'm not willing to pay more than, say, about $20 for 8 oz. Is there anything out there for me?
> 
> Right now I have only 1 cream leave in. I'm not about that product junkie life. It's QB cocoa tree detangling ghee. I probably have 2-3 weeks' worth left. I do like it, and would just buy again, but am open to another product. Thanks in advance


Have you thought about trying the twist cream from Melanin Haircare? It’s $16.99 for 16 ounces and Shea is the second ingredient (water is the first).


----------



## nyeredzi (Feb 9, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Have you thought about trying the twist cream from Melanin Haircare? It’s $16.99 for 16 ounces and Shea is the second ingredient (water is the first).


Excellent, how could I forget this. It had been vaguely on my radar. This is a good one to give a try


----------



## mayoo (Feb 9, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> Excellent, how could I forget this. It had been vaguely on my radar. This is a good one to give a try



You could also try Aunt Jackie's Hydrating Sealing Butter. Shea butter is the 2nd ingredient in that one too. I believe its around $5 so it could be a good comparison with Melanin


----------



## nyeredzi (Feb 9, 2020)

mayoo said:


> You could also try Aunt Jackie's Hydrating Sealing Butter. Shea butter is the 2nd ingredient in that one too. I believe its around $5 so it could be a good comparison with Melanin


oh no! 2 choices. i don't do well with choices. okay, this is going on a mental list. i'm going to try the melanin first, because i wanted to try the oil too ... then again, that $6 at Walmart as opposed to $45 to get my 2 melanin products + shipping ...


----------



## Virtuosa (Feb 9, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> Can you guys recommend a product? I can't do fully raw, it's too hard and heavy for me. I'm not willing to mix anything up on my own. And I'm not willing to pay more than, say, about $20 for 8 oz. Is there anything out there for me?
> 
> Right now I have only 1 cream leave in. I'm not about that product junkie life. It's QB cocoa tree detangling ghee. I probably have 2-3 weeks' worth left. I do like it, and would just buy again, but am open to another product. Thanks in advance



Have you tried Strands of Faith? She has really perfected the art of making Shea work across various product types.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2020)

@LavenderMint 
.........
Congrats Sis!


----------



## nyeredzi (Feb 9, 2020)

Virtuosa said:


> Have you tried Strands of Faith? She has really perfected the art of making Shea work across various product types.


thanks. i have never even heard of them. but i see they have sample sizes, which is appealing. now i have 3 choices? this pretty much means i won't be making a decision ...


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 10, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LavenderMint
> .........
> Congrats Sis!


Thank you!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 10, 2020)

LavenderMint said:


> So I had my baby at the beginning of January. I had just washed my hair not too long before I delivered. It took me until yesterday to have enough time & energy to wash and style my hair. This is the longest I have ever gone without washing my hair. I have to give props to Shea butter for enabling one of the easiest detangling sessions I’ve ever had. Like someone upthread mentioned, once the warm water hit my hair the tangles all melted out. It’s also been easier than ever before to part my hair & access my scalp. I’m loving this!!
> Edit- oh and I’m certain my hair is longer than it was before. However, I’m going to need much more time to blow it out before I can report results for sure.



Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 11, 2020)

CurliDiva said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Kiaray8 (Feb 11, 2020)

I've been using the shea butter as a pre treatment before washing my hair - amazing it gives me a really good stretch as I mainly do WnGs. Also I use it to slick back my gel again amazing I didn't realise how useful it can be for slick backs as it just smoothes my hair so well before I even apply gel. So I usually put my warm water on my hair then apply a leave in and warm up shea and apply then apply the gel.


----------



## lalla (Feb 14, 2020)

And another Shea user


----------



## sissimpson (Feb 16, 2020)

Z-kitty said:


> I do believe the Alikay leave in is  setting my scalp on fire for about 24 hours after I use it.  Thought it was the rice water but I didn’t use it today after washing.  I now need to find another natural liquid leave in to try that has aloe Vera as a top ingredient.
> 
> I also used black rice water as my moisturizer every other day for the last two weeks and sealed with the Shea yogurt.  My hair was so soft and I saw a big decrease in shedding,  but didn’t seem to improve breakage.
> 
> Going to try a hard Aphogee treatment on wash day in 2 weeks.




I mix rose water with aloe vera juice in a spray bottle. I use this concoction almost every night.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Feb 17, 2020)

I know shea is technically a sealant but nothing leaves my hair as smooth or moisturized as my Shea mix! Since I’ve been blow drying weekly and adding Shea nightly my hair has retained more than ever and I’m finally past shoulder length.


----------



## nyeredzi (Feb 19, 2020)

I just ordered the melanin hair care twist elongating style cream. You all have convinced me to give shea another go. I don't have any negative recollection of it, just don't have any particularly strong impression of it, and I've forgotten what it's like after not using it for a while. My QB cocoa tree detangling ghee is almost out. I just finished doing a mid-week remoisturizing with it, and my twists look great. I'll give the shea a try and if I don't like it, I can always go back to the cocoa ghee.


----------



## Z-kitty (Feb 19, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> I just ordered the melanin hair care twist elongating style cream. You all have convinced me to give shea another go. I don't have any negative recollection of it, just don't have any particularly strong impression of it, and I've forgotten what it's like after not using it for a while. My QB cocoa tree detangling ghee is almost out. I just finished doing a mid-week remoisturizing with it, and my twists look great. I'll give the shea a try and if I don't like it, I can always go back to the cocoa ghee.



Cocoa ghee has been the only product that stood the test of time. I’ve used it as a leave-in for at least 10 years.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm out of Shea butter and too lazy to buy more. I did massage castor oil (just enough to lubricate my strands) in my hair tonight and it felt good.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Feb 21, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> Can you guys recommend a product? I can't do fully raw, it's too hard and heavy for me. I'm not willing to mix anything up on my own. And I'm not willing to pay more than, say, about $20 for 8 oz. Is there anything out there for me?
> 
> Right now I have only 1 cream leave in. I'm not about that product junkie life. It's QB cocoa tree detangling ghee. I probably have 2-3 weeks' worth left. I do like it, and would just buy again, but am open to another product. Thanks in advance



I know you don't want to have three choices but I have another recommendation. Taliah Waajid's Curly Curl Cream is great and has shea butter as the 2nd ingredient. It's about $7 for 6oz but a little goes a long way and my hair loves it.


----------



## nyeredzi (Feb 21, 2020)

HealthyHair2020 said:


> I know you don't want to have three choices but I have another recommendation. Taliah Waajid's Curly Curl Cream is great and has shea butter as the 2nd ingredient. It's about $7 for 6oz but a little goes a long way and my hair loves it.


Thanks. This is something you can get locally, right? I'll think about it for next time. I just ordered the melanin hair care, which was, with shipping, $27 for 16 oz. So $7 for 6 oz is not bad if I can get it locally.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 21, 2020)

Joining


----------



## keranikki (Feb 22, 2020)

yaya24 said:


> Joining



Welcome!!!  I haven't seen you in a minute!  I hope all is well!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 2, 2020)

CurliDiva said:


> I'm out of Shea butter and too lazy to buy more. I did massage castor oil (just enough to lubricate my strands) in my hair tonight and it felt good.



Why didn't someone slap me for being too lazy to buy more shea butter sooner?

My has been drying out even with deep conditioning until..........just made my new batch of shea butter mixed with grapeseed, castor, olive and jojobo oils!

My hair is doing a happy dance


----------



## malachi74 (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm late, but will join again this year. I have to tweak my whipped shea recipe though, because I couldn't stay consistent with it last year. It was just too heavy for me, and I didn't love the scents I added.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm not seeing it for the shea butter in my hair, hOwEvEr, I accientally discovered cocoa butter as a hair moisturizer and scalp soother. 

Just posting for anyone else who didn't have similar results as others in this thread.


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 7, 2020)

[email protected]@ said:


> ... I accientally discovered cocoa butter as a hair moisturizer and scalp soother. ...


Are you mixing the cocoa butter with any oils, etc., or just using it straight?


----------



## [email protected]@ (Mar 7, 2020)

yamilee21 said:


> Are you mixing the cocoa butter with any oils, etc., or just using it straight?



Using it straight.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 7, 2020)

[email protected]@ said:


> I'm not seeing it for the shea butter in my hair, hOwEvEr, I accientally discovered cocoa butter as a hair moisturizer and scalp soother.
> 
> Just posting for anyone else who didn't have similar results as others in this thread.


I've been using it for my oldest since she can't do shea. Works great. I mixed it with olive oil though. Are you melting yours first?


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 8, 2020)

keranikki said:


> Welcome!!!  I haven't seen you in a minute!  I hope all is well!


Thanks for the welcome 
I have some hair goals for 2020.

I have been experimenting with some shea butter mixes on wash day.
My hair has been loving it.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Mar 8, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> I've been using it for my oldest since she can't do shea. Works great. I mixed it with olive oil though. Are you melting yours first?



Not really. Sometimes I take the chunk and rub it on my cornrows or exposed scalp.

Olive oil is another one that my hair takes well too.


----------



## mayoo (Mar 14, 2020)

My mum just returned from Nigeria and sent me a jar of fleshly-made shea butter 

The difference is ASTOUNDING!
(Compared to the store-bought version)
The one that my mum brought has:
*Richer and nuttier smell (so I have to use less) 
*Less is more 
*Non-grainy texture-more smooth 
*Doesn't take as long to melt in my hands 
*Feels less dry after it melts 
*Applies to hair much more smoothly 
*Slightly less - consistent texture (chunks and smoothness alike) 
*Colour is the same 

Has anyone noticed a difference between store-bought shea butters? 
If so, please let me know if you have found a butter with the properties above as I know I'll run out of this jar within the next few months


----------



## LavenderMint (Mar 16, 2020)

So for the first time I might have a real shea problem! I washed my hair & it just felt off; then when rinsing shampoo out & wringing out my hair, Shea butter squeezed out between my fingers! Now, this was supposedly a clarifying shampoo & my hair really didn’t get clean. 
Will the coating of Shea be a problem? 
My hair is high porosity, so tends towards being drier than most. Once the heat of the RevAir hit my hair, it was no longer a problem. I’m just concerned that my hair is going to eventually react poorly. 
Side note: I met my hair growth goal of armpit length!! Next is bra-strap!


----------



## Missjaxon (Mar 17, 2020)

LavenderMint said:


> So for the first time I might have a real shea problem! I washed my hair & it just felt off; then when rinsing shampoo out & wringing out my hair, Shea butter squeezed out between my fingers! Now, this was supposedly a clarifying shampoo & my hair really didn’t get clean.
> Will the coating of Shea be a problem?
> My hair is high porosity, so tends towards being drier than most. Once the heat of the RevAir hit my hair, it was no longer a problem. I’m just concerned that my hair is going to eventually react poorly.
> Side note: I met my hair growth goal of armpit length!! Next is bra-strap!



@LavenderMint 

Shea normally rinses clean from my hair with just warm water. Depending on what you are using in addition may be causing the issue. What shampoo was it? Have you changed anything in your regimen?


----------



## snoop (Mar 17, 2020)

So, I haven't posted in here all year.  Sorry.

I've been using shea butter in my routine.  Back in January, I made an emulsified batch.  I didn't want much water in it.  My goal was to have conditioner in it.  When it was first created, it was SOOO creamy.  But then it hardened.  Not very whipped.  However, if I put it in my hands, it melts easily.

The only problem is that my hair still didn't like it in this "hardened" consistency.  Regular whipped butter is very finicky in my hair, so I had to do what I normally do which is add more oils.  My hair likes it, this way.  In more of an oily state.  I think the added conditioner making my hair happy as well.  

Unfortunately, I misplaced the sheet of paper with the recipe.  I know that it has shea butter and babassu oil, but after that


----------



## keranikki (Mar 17, 2020)

I have been on my last batch of Shea mix forever! It’s hard, but melts easily in my hand. I’m just ready to make a new batch already!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 17, 2020)

I just made my first shea batch of the year on Sunday. I hadn't used shea butter on my hair in at least six months. I mainly made it because I was almost out of my Josie Maran whipped argan oil that I've been using on my skin. I mixed shea butter, cocoa butter, coconut oil, sunflower oil and fragrance oils. I've only used it on my edges which have been really dry and they feel better.


----------



## LavenderMint (Mar 18, 2020)

Missjaxon said:


> @LavenderMint
> 
> Shea normally rinses clean from my hair with just warm water. Depending on what you are using in addition may be causing the issue. What shampoo was it? Have you changed anything in your regimen?


It was Shea Terra’s Black Seed & Henna Clarifying/Strengthening Shampoo. Usually I use Cantu or Aussie Moist shampoos, so that was different. Everything else about wash day was the same. Now I feel like it just wasn’t up to job of washing away the Shea- which is funny because the Shea was from Shea Terra too! Thinking back, it doesn’t really foam up & I would usually just use the bubbles from scalp to wash the length; somehow it really got my scalp clean w/o traditional bubbles. I think I’ll put that shampoo on hold


----------



## NCHairDiva (Mar 21, 2020)

Gotta love the Ayurvedic Chebe Whipped Shea Butter mix... My entire family hair loves it... I believe we all have our length because of Queen Shea. We are all WL and 1 son is at his thigh!!!


----------



## LavenderMint (Mar 22, 2020)

I have to up my parting game lol
This is moisturized with curl activator, blown out with RevAir, coated with Shea butter with a bit extra on the ends.


----------



## nyeredzi (Mar 22, 2020)

[email protected]@ said:


> I'm not seeing it for the shea butter in my hair, hOwEvEr, I accientally discovered cocoa butter as a hair moisturizer and scalp soother.
> 
> Just posting for anyone else who didn't have similar results as others in this thread.



I recently tried Melanin Hair Care's shea butter cream. I was underwhelmed. I remembered why I'm not a huge fan of shea butter, it doesn't do that much for me. I can see it's a quality product, I'm just not finding it to be that great for my hair. It doesn't absorb, it leaves my hair hard, there's no slip.

On the other hand, Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree detangling ghee is great for me. I don't know if it's just the difference between cocoa and shea butter, or  the whole formulation.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Mar 22, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> I recently tried Melanin Hair Care's shea butter cream. I was underwhelmed. I remembered why I'm not a huge fan of shea butter, it doesn't do that much for me. I can see it's a quality product, I'm just not finding it to be that great for my hair. It doesn't absorb, it leaves my hair hard, there's no slip.
> 
> On the other hand, *Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree detangling ghee* is great for me. I don't know if it's just the difference between cocoa and shea butter, or  the whole formulation.



Yes! I use this and my hair loves it! Actually, My hair loves many of the products in that line


----------



## keranikki (Mar 22, 2020)

LavenderMint said:


> I have to up my parting game lol
> This is moisturized with curl activator, blown out with RevAir, coated with Shea butter with a bit extra on the ends.
> View attachment 456993
> 
> View attachment 456991



Beautiful, thick braids!


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Mar 31, 2020)

I normally don't post in this thread but I had to drop in to sing the praises of Queen Shea. I hadn't wash my hair in 3 weeks and I was afraid that my fine hair strands with their tendency to tangle would become dreadlocks. But I had my whipped  shea butter concoction heavily slathered in my hair. I had slight tangles but the majority of shedded hair just came  out in the shower on their own accord all slide, slide, slippity slide.


----------



## snoop (Apr 3, 2020)

Last night, I used my conditioning shea butter/oil mix to (finger) detangle and pre-poo my hair. My hair went from dry and crusty to pillowy soft in seconds and my tangles just melted away.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Apr 9, 2020)

I took my twists down, spritzed with water and sealed generously with my whipped Shea cocoa butter mix. My twists look much juicier.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 10, 2020)

I just did the poll. I'm at WL and my goal is to be TBL by the end of the year. I think I can reach it because WL and Hip Length on me is only 2 inches apart, and TBL is another 3 inches longer than Hip Length for me. I have put myself on a bunning challenge from now until June, where I bun mainly through the week, co-wash twice a week, shampoo & DC weeky. I think I may incorporate some sort of shea butter to the length of my hair and the ends while bunning. It's really heavy on my hair and I usually only reach for any kind of butter during the Fall/Winter time, so we'll see.


----------



## snoop (Apr 12, 2020)

I washed my hair today and shea'ed it up before throwing it into some braid/twists.  I was going to use them to stretch my hair, but I might just leave them as is for the week.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 13, 2020)

I’m in! I’ve been slacking cuz I have been out of Shea butter since January. Totally my fault cuz even though I’m so busy I could’ve made more if I really wanted to.  Since I cut off all of my hair I’ve been wearing it out in a wash and go every day because it’s so easy. I’m finally ready to get back on the Shea train and grow my hair out again. I’ll be whipping up a new batch tonight using my new stand in mixer that I bought back in October. I’m finally unboxing it!  I will be wearing twist outs until I get a new wig then I’ll be wigging it everyday.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 13, 2020)

Done whipping up a batch of strawberry scented Shea butter! I washed and clarified my hair, detangled, deep conditioned, and did the LCO method with Scurl and flat twisted my hair. I feel so much better already.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 13, 2020)

LavenderMint said:


> I have to up my parting game lol
> This is moisturized with curl activator, blown out with RevAir, coated with Shea butter with a bit extra on the ends.
> View attachment 456993
> 
> View attachment 456991


Pretty hair!!


----------



## naturaldoll (Apr 16, 2020)

How is everyone handling the quarantine? Is anyone else stocking up on hair products? 

Thanks to @ItsMeLilLucky I'm stocked up on shea butter for a good long while, I think I have 7 lbs.

Today I got 3 bottles of Cantu curl activator in the mail. Now I'm waiting on 3 shampoo bars from moorket and 8 bottles of xcel21 with a jar of eden bodyworks jojoba monoi deep conditioner from house of beauty.  With all that i should be set till the end of the year.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 16, 2020)

naturaldoll said:


> How is everyone handling the quarantine? Is anyone else stocking up on hair products?
> 
> Thanks to @ItsMeLilLucky I'm stocked up on shea butter for a good long while, I think I have 7 lbs.
> 
> Today I got 3 bottles of Cantu curl activator in the mail. Now I'm waiting on 3 shampoo bars from moorket and 8 bottles of xcel21 with a jar of eden bodyworks jojoba monoi deep conditioner from house of beauty.  With all that i should be set till the end of the year.


Girl I bought hecka stuff lol 98.9% of it was ingredients and tools to diy some hair products. The other part is miscellaneous stuff.


----------



## keranikki (Apr 17, 2020)

naturaldoll said:


> How is everyone handling the quarantine? Is anyone else stocking up on hair products?
> 
> Thanks to @ItsMeLilLucky I'm stocked up on shea butter for a good long while, I think I have 7 lbs.
> 
> Today I got 3 bottles of Cantu curl activator in the mail. Now I'm waiting on 3 shampoo bars from moorket and 8 bottles of xcel21 with a jar of eden bodyworks jojoba monoi deep conditioner from house of beauty.  With all that i should be set till the end of the year.



Yes, I have! I purchased products from the following small businesses:  APB, Mimi’s Curls, Raynestorm, Kandy Kurls, and Bellebar Organic. I plan to purchase a few more items from other small businesses. 
I have a 10lb block of Shea butter I haven’t opened yet, some lanolin, mango butter, cocoa butter, various oils, and fragrance. I would like to purchase some henna for a hair spritz.


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 24, 2020)

Has anyone tried Shea butter underneath gel for a wash n go? Or seen it? What were the results like?


----------



## sissimpson (Apr 24, 2020)

I love whipping up butters. I think it will be my retirement career.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 24, 2020)

LavenderMint said:


> Has anyone tried Shea butter underneath gel for a wash n go? Or seen it? What were the results like?


I have over last summer. My hair was white at first but it did dry clear with good hold. Not crunchy at all.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 24, 2020)

LavenderMint said:


> Has anyone tried Shea butter underneath gel for a wash n go? Or seen it? What were the results like?


Got one of my best wngs doing that. Shea and krystal eco in the shower.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm whipping up a new batch this weekend! 

I'm interested if Shea butter will work in my new chebe regimen.


----------



## sissimpson (Apr 25, 2020)

I have decided that I am going to donate jars of my mixer to locale healthcare facilities. Too many people walking around with chapped hands! I ordered 100 r ounce size jars from Amazon, but they won’t be in until 5/16!


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 27, 2020)

I had a gray hair that straight up disappeared after I started using Shea butter again. Amazing!


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 29, 2020)

sissimpson said:


> I have decided that I am going to donate jars of my mixer to locale healthcare facilities. Too many people walking around with chapped hands! I ordered 100 r ounce size jars from Amazon, but they won’t be in until 5/16!


That's very generous of you!


----------



## sarumoki (Apr 29, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> I had a gray hair that straight up disappeared after I started using Shea butter again. Amazing!


How do you use Shea in your hair?


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 29, 2020)

sarumoki said:


> How do you use Shea in your hair?


With the LOC method. I spray my hair with water, apply Scurl then seal with whipped Shea butter and braid.


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 30, 2020)

Seven weeks of lockdown have me neglecting my hair terribly.  I finally washed it today... it was so matted and tangled... took about 90 minutes to detangle. The amount of shed hair was frightening.   Now it is in shea slathered twists under a scarf until the next wash. Somehow, I have to find the energy to do the same thing in my daughter’s hair tomorrow.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 2, 2020)

I tried to just use an oil I infused, and it’s good, just not on its own for me personally. Possibly because I added coconut oil, and not enough castor oil. But honeyyy, I added some of this Shea I purchased a while ago, along with a tiny bit of Mielle Pomegranate and Honey Conditioner (not the leave in, the actual conditioner) and it feels like a completely different head of hair. I even feel something like curls (mostly on the top of my head). I’m like the prodigal daughter: I go around using other stuff, but in the end I always go back to Shea lol


----------



## snoop (May 2, 2020)

I've almost finished my shea conditioner mix that I made.  It plus my infused oils have been great at keeping my hair from meshing too much while it's in twists.  I really like that it helps to keep my hair elongated.  

I just finished applying the shea and oil mix to my hair as a pre-poo.  Washing my hair tomorrow!


----------



## yamilee21 (May 5, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> ... I’m like the prodigal daughter: I go around using other stuff, but in the end I always go back to Shea lol


 “Shea’s prodigal daughters.” I stop periodically, but I always come back too.


----------



## silenttullip (May 5, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> With the LOC method. I spray my hair with water, apply Scurl then seal with whipped Shea butter and braid.



I agree that works. I do water or hs14in1 and then whipped shea butter. Moisture lasts and greys fade


----------



## LavenderMint (May 6, 2020)

My Shea & Wetline wng is pretty, 85% defined, and moist looking. I’m definitely going to try this again. I made the mistake of trying Mane Choice clover edge control & it just was sticky, white & gross.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 6, 2020)

Hot water + shea butter will forever be the greatest combination on earth. Best ponytails a gel has never done.


----------



## Sheabutterboy (May 8, 2020)

What are people's experiences with shea butter/ length retention? how do you use it and did you see a change?


----------



## caribeandiva (May 8, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> What are people's experiences with shea butter/ length retention? how do you use it and did you see a change?


Check out the 2018 and 2019 Shea butter threads


----------



## caribeandiva (May 8, 2020)

I’ll post this here instead of PM’ing in case it can help someone. @Chicoro

so y’all may remember how I had a massive setback back in September? I ended up starting over and BCing again in December. I still wasn’t sure what caused it. I finally saw my dermatologist and asked him about it 2 weeks ago. He examined my scalp and... diagnosed me with seborrheic dermatitis. He said because I was putting gel and oils on my scalp constantly, made it even worse. It caused temporary hair loss because of inflammation. He gave me Desonide cream to apply on my scalp every night. I’ve been doing it since then. And hallelujah, no more itchy scalp!! Which has been the bane of my existence for as long as I can remember. Not to worry. My hair is growing back just fine though. I still do my LOC method every night with scurl, and flat twist my hair. I do twist outs in the morning and shampoo and condition weekly. My hair measurements are 4.5 inches in the back, 5.5 inches on the side and 6 inches in the top/ crown area.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 9, 2020)

Glycerin coming tomorrow. Excited to use this combo again. My braidouts always came out so good with it.


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 9, 2020)

silenttullip said:


> I agree that works. I do water or hs14in1 and then whipped shea butter. Moisture lasts and greys fade



Why is this? Heck if this is going to face greys  then I need to jump on this asap! Lol


----------



## caribeandiva (May 9, 2020)

gorgeoushair said:


> Why is this? Heck if this is going to face greys  then I need to jump on this asap! Lol


Gurl you betta! I noticed a new gray hair popped up in my temple area 2 weeks ago. We’ll see how long before this fades.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 9, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> Gurl you betta! I noticed a new gray hair popped up in my temple area 2 weeks ago. We’ll see how long before this fades.


Do you think this would work for the grey hair in my cleavage


----------



## Sheabutterboy (May 10, 2020)

So after stalking the 2019/2018, I want to officially join the shea 2020 train...all aboard!. Currently, APL, my aim is mid-back length by the end of the year, better length retention and easier detangling sessions, especially around my crown area. I wear my hair mostly in twists and after stumbling across the shea threads I have been applying shea butter to my ends daily....inspired by some of ya'll i decided I would switch it up once in a while by braiding my twists into 8 big braids as an alternative style. @Chicoro  I noticed you said you didn't comb your hair for 3-4months in one of the threads, how did you manage that


----------



## Chicoro (May 10, 2020)

I see I never really documented what I do for no-combing. Let me see what I can find.


----------



## Chicoro (May 10, 2020)

Hi @Sheabutterboy ,
Firstly, let me welcome to the LHCF hair board! I see that you are brand new member.

Secondly, let's talk about the no comb method I employ for myself. I start off with a style that has clear sections and parts. Let's say I do eight 8 braids. The keys are:

to NEVER remove all the braids and unloosen them at once.
Never combine the braids.
Keep the braids/twists/sections moisturized and lubricated.
Keep the hair braided tightly in the braid, but not at the root.



I finger detangle each braid, one at a time and remove shed hairs. Then I may put it in a bantu knot or loose braid. This can take several minutes per braid. Repeat entire head.
Then, I begin the rebraid process. Taking the first braid, I add water, Scurl, oil . Then I put it in the three sections and slather it with Shea butter. Then I braid it.
Caveats:

You must start out with detangled hair before you braid it.
Never wash hair in old braids as that will cause matting for sure.
Every month, I rotate through and 'check' a braid buy combing it to ensure that it is not matted. So, there is some combing. Each braid gets combed every 8 months.


----------



## snoop (May 10, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> @Chicoro  I noticed you said you didn't comb your hair for 3-4months in one of the threads, how did you manage that




I'm not @Chicoro but I'll I can respond with how I do it. 

I wear my hair predominantly in two strand twists.  I wash them weekly and tend to restlye every two weeks.  A lot of the time I will resize my twists from large to medium to mini to medium back to large to allow for various levels of finger detangling.

This year, I've been sticking with wearing medium twists but I've been varying the tension or converting said twists to braids à la Mme. @Chicoro. Or I'll braid the roots and three strand twist the length or three strand twigs the whole thing so that my roots stay fairly detangled.

I don't aim for 100% detangling because you can't get that with a comb, but that's ok because I avoid breakage that way.

I started at 3 to 4 months abd have transitioned to up to a year without combing with a traditional comb.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 10, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Do you think this would work for the grey hair in my cleavage


 I don’t see why not? Hair is hair.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 10, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> So after stalking the 2019/2018, I want to officially join the shea 2020 train...all aboard!. Currently, APL, my aim is mid-back length by the end of the year, better length retention and easier detangling sessions, especially around my crown area. I wear my hair mostly in twists and after stumbling across the shea threads I have been applying shea butter to my ends daily....inspired by some of ya'll i decided I would switch it up once in a while by braiding my twists into 8 big braids as an alternative style. @Chicoro  I noticed you said you didn't comb your hair for 3-4months in one of the threads, how did you manage that


Welcome!! You’re definitely in the right place to reach MBL by December. You can do it!


----------



## Sheabutterboy (May 10, 2020)

Chicoro said:


> Hi @Sheabutterboy ,
> Firstly, let me welcome to the LHCF hair board! I see that you are brand new member.
> 
> Secondly, let's talk about the no comb method I employ for myself. I start off with a style that has clear sections and parts. Let's say I do eight 8 braids. The keys are:
> ...


OOOO sounds interesting and how often do you finger detangle each braid. Thank you for the welcome from you and others. I noticed this shea butter thread is very supportive and encouraging so its amazing to see.


----------



## Chicoro (May 10, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> OOOO sounds interesting and how often do you finger detangle each braid. Thank you for the welcome from you and others. I noticed this shea butter thread is very supportive and encouraging so its amazing to see.



I probably finger detangle about 1x per week. Those Shea butter threads were sooooooooooooooooooooooooo much fun! I learned so much. Many people got phenomenal growth.


----------



## sarumoki (May 10, 2020)

The big batch of butter that I made myself for Christmas is still kicking strong despite the fact that I use it on both my hair and body.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 10, 2020)

Now I actually remember why I stopped using the shea/glycerin blend for a bit. It's more shea heavy than the shea/oil blend I use and thus harder to wash out. Gave really nice slip when detangling in the shower though. Not sure if I'll tweak it.


----------



## Sheabutterboy (May 11, 2020)

So just an update on my shea journey, I twisted my hair a week ago but kept them mostly in 8 big braids and spraying with water/slathering in shea every other day. Tangled roots is an issue for me I comb my hair once a month atm, but open to alternatives. Anyway, so I took some of the braids down just to test the waters and undid some twists on different parts of my hair to check for tangles. Virtually none, in fact, I would say zero, the shed hairs came out quite easily too. I can't speak too soon for the shea experiment but its food for thought.

Hair is braided back up will continue with the same routine and judge properly at the end of this week. 
Factors - Hair is twisted then braided
                 Slathered in shea, keeps hair heavy, moisturized, and more manageable. 

So what I will do at the end of this week, is judge the tangling, then do an experiment. One side single plats like normal and other side twist braided at the root, then one more side just normal twists as I usually do then slather in shea as I have been doing and let's see how it goes


----------



## water_n_oil (May 11, 2020)

I think I'm going to do personalized small batch blends for the girls and I once I have enough empty jars from the deodorant I use. The current blend is good but there's definitely certain oils that one person's hair loves more than the other.


----------



## curly.123 (May 19, 2020)

I hope it is not too late to join this challenge! I'm moisturising every other day and sealing it with whipped shea butter and I can tell that my hair is really happy with shea butter


----------



## Sheabutterboy (May 19, 2020)

curly.123 said:


> I hope it is not too late to join this challenge! I'm moisturising every other day and sealing it with whipped shea butter and I can tell that my hair is really happy with shea butter


welcome!


----------



## Sheabutterboy (May 19, 2020)

Hey guys any idea how i can upload an image to this thread?


----------



## caribeandiva (May 19, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> Hey guys any idea how i can upload an image to this thread?


You might have to resize it. It has to be under 1MB to upload. Otherwise you’ll keep getting an error message


----------



## curly.123 (May 19, 2020)

This photo was taken last month when I blowdried my hair ( I use heat less than once a year) and I can see that my ends could use some shea butter. I'm starting with a BSL, my hair goal is to be somewhere between a full MBL and a HL in the end of the year.


I'm moisturising and sealing every other day (LCO) cowashing and DC 2 times a week and steaming at least 2 times a week. Sometimes I just spritz some water + glycerin and go under my steam for 15 min then seal my ends with butter


----------



## caribeandiva (May 19, 2020)

curly.123 said:


> View attachment 459495
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice starting point!! You can definitely hit MBL by December if you stick to your regimen.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 19, 2020)

I really do be just slattering Shea Butter when I’m fresh out the shower. I’m not sure but I think I’m washing my hair every 3 days most weeks. When I come out the shower, I add some Shea butter while I’m still drippy. Sometimes I’ll add it, dip my brush in hot water, brush, add some more Shea, and brush again.

What’s really making me nervous is that I keep checking 3cayG’s site for the Nilotica and it’s not in stock yet lol. I know she said at the end of the month, but I check just in case they get it earlier. Also stalking Neter Gold’s site for a couple of out of stock combs as well


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 19, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> Hey guys any idea how i can upload an image to this thread?


If you have iOS 13 or later, just click upload a file, choose your picture, change the file size to small, and it should upload. 
Or you could add your pictures to imgflip, and copy and paste it from there to see if it works.


----------



## curly.123 (May 20, 2020)

I'm still trying to add an avatar lol


----------



## Sheabutterboy (May 20, 2020)

So been using whipped shea butter with a bit of castor oil and water every day/every other day to moisturize with water. My hair is darker and shinier in a month. (there is a pop filter on the picture btw I was feeling the hair too much ) . It leaves my hair moisturized for 2 days. funny enough I used to make an emulsified shea butter with oils, glycerin, and water but stopped because I had to keep it in the fridge due to no preservatives, that used to leave my hair moisturized for a week. However, I never saw this darkness/shine when it was emulsified with water.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 20, 2020)

curly.123 said:


> I'm still trying to add an avatar lol


Click your username
 
Click Avatar 
 
Select a picture from your gallery or download something from the Internet 
 
Sometimes you have to resize, sometimes you don’t. Hope this helps.


----------



## curly.123 (May 20, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Click your username
> View attachment 459519
> Click Avatar
> View attachment 459521
> ...




thanks, I ll try again using my phone this time


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 20, 2020)

curly.123 said:


> thanks, I ll try again using my phone this time


Sure thing.


----------



## keranikki (May 20, 2020)

I trimmed my ends today.  I took about a 1/4" off.  My hair felt so much better.  I can't wait until all of this color is gone.  Currently using Mielle Twisting Souffle, which has Shea butter in it.  I'm noticing that it's just not "Shea buttery" enough.  I will go back to using my concoctions.


----------



## sarumoki (May 20, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> View attachment 459517
> So been using whipped shea butter with a bit of castor oil and water every day/every other day to moisturize with water. My hair is darker and shinier in a month. (there is a pop filter on the picture btw I was feeling the hair too much ) . It leaves my hair moisturized for 2 days. funny enough I used to make an emulsified shea butter with oils, glycerin, and water but stopped because I had to keep it in the fridge due to no preservatives, that used to leave my hair moisturized for a week. However, I never saw this darkness/shine when it was emulsified with water.


How did you make your emulsified butter?


----------



## Sheabutterboy (May 21, 2020)

sarumoki said:


> How did you make your emulsified butter?



I used to mix in two cereal size bowls, one was

*Step 1 *
bowl 1
equal shea butter/somewhat equal parts oil/shea butter was always more/ then 5 percent plant wax -Cetearyl alcohol peg-20 stearate.

Bowl 2 
Deionized water/ 3 tablespoons of glycerin. 

*Step 2- Heating phase*


I heat up the water/ glycerin- You can always heat up the water and add the glycerin after up to you
I heat up the shea butter/oils/wax- just to make sure they melt well together- Lowish heat.

*Step 3*
Mix it all in a blender for around 3-5 mins

*Step 4- pour in  a jar and keep in the fridge*

It is advised you keep in the fridge for around two weeks, I used to push mine to a 3weeks- to a month.
I used to spray water as usual and then moisturize with it.
This way one kg of shea butter used to last me like 4-6months 
I did this for about a year and six months


----------



## curly.123 (May 23, 2020)

Bought 1,5kg shea butter today, I ll be fine for at least 4-5 months


----------



## snoop (May 25, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> I used to mix in two cereal size bowls, one was
> 
> *Step 1 *
> bowl 1
> ...



Add a preservative to be in the safe side -- food can still go bad in the fridge, right?  This way you also don't have to worry about keeping it in the fridge.


----------



## yamilee21 (May 25, 2020)

curly.123 said:


> Bought 1,5kg shea butter today, I ll be fine for at least 4-5 months


I’m almost out of shea butter. When I run out between orders, I usually get a $5 container from a shea butter man on the street... now I’m wondering how NYC’s shea butter street vendors have been holding up during the lockdown. On that note, who has the best shea butter prices online for very tight budgets?


----------



## Maracujá (May 25, 2020)

Count me in ladies  

Here's what I did on Saturday ==>>


----------



## Sheabutterboy (May 25, 2020)

snoop said:


> Add a preservative to be in the safe side -- food can still go bad in the fridge, right?  This way you also don't have to worry about keeping it in the fridge.



Yeah, deffo looking to start making this again and been shopping around for preservatives


----------



## sarumoki (May 25, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> I used to mix in two cereal size bowls, one was
> 
> *Step 1 *
> bowl 1
> ...


Thank you, I'm going to try to make an emulsified butter. I've started straightening my hair and my current mix is a little too heavy for it. Thankfully I already have some preservatives. I just have to get my hands on an emulsifier.


----------



## snoop (May 25, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> Count me in ladies
> 
> Here's what I did on Saturday ==>>
> 
> View attachment 459655 View attachment 459653




Golden goodness!

This looks like the consistency that I end up using my shea butter.  I'm not sure why I bother with making a whipped butter and then adding oil to get it to this consistency when I could just create this in the first place.


----------



## snoop (May 25, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> I used to mix in two cereal size bowls, one was
> 
> *Step 1 *
> bowl 1
> ...




I made an emulsified shea butter a little while back.  I wanted a whipped butter, but I didn't add enough water.   I added BTMS-225 and cetyl alcohol.  It was pretty good.

Do you mind telling me how much water you used in your mixture?


----------



## curly.123 (May 25, 2020)

yamilee21 said:


> I’m almost out of shea butter. When I run out between orders, I usually get a $5 container from a shea butter man on the street... now I’m wondering how NYC’s shea butter street vendors have been holding up during the lockdown. On that note, who has the best shea butter prices online for very tight budgets?



I need to buy in bulk as I live in Asia lol not easy to find shea butter here


----------



## curly.123 (May 25, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> Count me in ladies
> 
> Here's what I did on Saturday ==>>
> 
> View attachment 459655 View attachment 459653




wow!


----------



## Sheabutterboy (May 26, 2020)

snoop said:


> I made an emulsified shea butter a little while back.  I wanted a whipped butter, but I didn't add enough water.   I added BTMS-225 and cetyl alcohol.  It was pretty good.
> 
> Do you mind telling me how much water you used in your mixture?



Hi didn't measure, but I used the same bowl every time which would all fit into a 500ml jar, so I guess 500ml of water or a little less than that. Did you measure your preservative with a scale?


----------



## caribeandiva (May 26, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> Count me in ladies
> 
> Here's what I did on Saturday ==>>
> 
> View attachment 459655 View attachment 459653


Gorgeous photos!


----------



## Maracujá (May 26, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> Gorgeous photos!



Thank you!!!


----------



## snoop (May 26, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> Hi didn't measure, but I used the same bowl every time which would all fit into a 500ml jar, so I guess 500ml of water or a little less than that. Did you measure your preservative with a scale?



Yes.  When I do all of my emulsified mixes I measure everything by weight.


----------



## curly.123 (May 28, 2020)

Whipped shealoe (with a dash of ceramides). Bought an emulsifier yesterday for the first time, it is still a work in progress but I'm learning everyday how to make my oils and butters


----------



## silenttullip (Jun 2, 2020)

Not sure of why... but i have been turning back to it but also i only had a few


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 4, 2020)

sissimpson said:


> I mix rose water with aloe vera juice in a spray bottle. I use this concoction almost every night.


Sounds super moisturizing. Do you add any essential oils to it?


----------



## sissimpson (Jun 6, 2020)

Prettymetty said:


> Sounds super moisturizing. Do you add any essential oils to it?


I have in the past-- jasmine, ylang ylang, but the current batch is just rose and aloe


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 7, 2020)

I wanted to drop into this thread for a moment to share two things.

First, I want to exonerate Queen Shea. I had lots of problems with clogged pipes and in retrospect, I erroneously blamed it on Queen Shea, thinking she had plugged my pipes. I put a strainer over my kitchen sink. It turns out almost every night I have a tablespoon of food particles that have been caught that I throw in the trash. The culprit was the food in my sink, not Shea butter. So, I wanted to give her a public apology. 
The second thing is that I am hitting 26 inches in length on my braids in the crown area. It's still just strands. But I always say two things. I count strands. And, if one strand can get there, so can the rest.


----------



## awhyley (Jun 7, 2020)

curly.123 said:


> *Whipped shealoe* (with a dash of ceramides). Bought an emulsifier yesterday for the first time, it is still a work in progress but I'm learning everyday how to make my oils and butters



This is why I love this place. For some reason, I never figured that shea butter + aloe would be combinable.  When I ran a search, tons of information popped up on it.  Even though, I'm going to look for it ready-made, @curly.123, I'm glad you're learning how to make and mix your shea!


----------



## curly.123 (Jun 9, 2020)

awhyley said:


> This is why I love this place. For some reason, I never figured that shea butter + aloe would be combinable.  When I ran a search, tons of information popped up on it.  Even though, I'm going to look for it ready-made, @curly.123, I'm glad you're learning how to make and mix your shea!



I do like ready made products but living in Asia ia a big challenge when it comes to buy hair products lol


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 9, 2020)

curly.123 said:


> I do like ready made products but living in Asia ia a big challenge when it comes to buy hair products lol


Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## Lita (Jun 11, 2020)

Still using Shea & Shea based products applied on the length of my hair to the ends.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curly.123 (Jun 13, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> Your hair is so pretty!


 oww thanks, girl! I've been using shea butter but I think my hair loves cocoa butter more


----------



## curly.123 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm sealing my hair every other day with my shealoe butter, but I dont really like the texture, it is slightly heavy to my hair. In the other hand, cocoa butter does wonders to my hair and I might just add cocoa butter to my shealoe whipped butter


----------



## alex114 (Jun 15, 2020)

Can I use Shea butter on a roller set, or would that make my hair too heavy/flat?


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 15, 2020)

alex114 said:


> Can I use Shea butter on a roller set, or would that make my hair too heavy/flat?


Yes you can


----------



## keranikki (Jun 15, 2020)

alex114 said:


> Can I use Shea butter on a roller set, or would that make my hair too heavy/flat?



If you have fine hair, I would just place it on your ends. Otherwise, it’s a go!


----------



## curly.123 (Jun 17, 2020)

My hair was getting a bit dull every time I applied my whipped shea butter. It took me a while to understand, as hair would get nourished with shea butter, right? The thing is, I whipped my shea butter with ayurvedic oils and it is a bit too much! It is too strenghtening as I also use henna once a month, I ll stop using my whipped shea butter for a while until my hair feels better. From today on, I'm gonna seakl my hair with cocoa butter


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 17, 2020)

curly.123 said:


> My hair was getting a bit dull every time I applied my whipped shea butter. It took me a while to understand, as hair would get nourished with shea butter, right? The thing is, I whipped my shea butter with ayurvedic oils and it is a bit too much! It is too strenghtening as I also use henna once a month, I ll stop using my whipped shea butter for a while until my hair feels better. From today on, I'm gonna seakl my hair with cocoa butter


You gotta do what works best for you.


----------



## curly.123 (Jun 17, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> You gotta do what works best for you.


Exactly, just listening to my hair


----------



## CurlyRy (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm back on the Shea butter train! I did a twist out with a butter last month, and decided to use shea butter as my styler this wash day and my braidout is ah mazzzing. SO light, soft and shiny! I'm back in love with Shea butter...bout to go and order a couple more jars, just in case  hehe

ETA: to add some pics


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 22, 2020)

Anyone know a good source for shea nilotica besides 3CayG?


----------



## lalla (Jun 22, 2020)

I just undid my braids. I last relaxed on 12/01/2019 so I have a ton of new growth. My hair has grown a lot thanks to Scurl and Shea butter.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 23, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> Anyone know a good source for shea nilotica besides 3CayG?


I wish. I’ve looked on Etsy, Ebay, and Amazon. No such luck.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 23, 2020)

Is 3cayg out of business?


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 24, 2020)

Shea butter just seems to be out of stock on 3CayG. What other sites are good for shea butter?


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 24, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> Is 3cayg out of business?


No, they've just been out of stock for a while. The Benin shea I think is supposed to restock this week but no ETA on nilotica.


----------



## snoop (Jun 24, 2020)

Does anyone here pre-poo with shea?


----------



## LavenderMint (Jun 26, 2020)

I’m taking a break from queen shea. I love what she does for my hair but I’m fairly sure that full length application isn’t that good for my high porosity hair... I started noticing that I couldn’t really moisturize my hair midweek because it seals future moisture out as well as it sealed any in. So for now, I’m going to focus her just on my very ends.


----------



## naturaldoll (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Lita (Jul 12, 2020)

I’m still going strong with Shea.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 12, 2020)

UUugggghhhh do i miss this thread.... i've still been using queen shea on both hair and skin and its been going great. i had to change up my reggie and products etc because of my move last yr but my hair and skin seems to be adjusting to the move finally. i just use shea to seal and am loving my new mix with amber essential oil to scent.... mmmm......


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 12, 2020)

naturaldoll said:


>


i looovvvvveeee indiginous!!!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 13, 2020)

It's nice to see this thread is still active.

I've been missing for a while but still been using my Shea. Overall, I've been pretty lazy with my hair these past four months. In February, in exchange for twists I had in for months, I installed some long braids. I maintained them by taking them out one by one, (occasionally washing) detangling, moisturising, sealing with my whipped shea, and braiding them back up. They are still in. 

I've been needing to whip up another batch of whipped shea since I scraped the tub dry but I've been busy with other things. So I've been using the raw shea with a light hand or mixing with bacuri butter to seal in the same way (on the occasions that I do).


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 13, 2020)

GGsKin said:


> It's nice to see this thread is still active.
> 
> I've been missing for a while but still been using my Shea. Overall, I've been pretty lazy with my hair these past four months. In February, in exchange for twists I had in for months, I installed some long braids. I maintained them by taking them out one by one, (occasionally washing) detangling, moisturising, sealing with my whipped shea, and braiding them back up. They are still in.
> 
> I've been needing to whip up another batch of whipped shea since I scraped the tub dry but I've been busy with other things. So I've been using the raw shea with a light hand or mixing with bacuri butter to seal in the same way (on the occasions that I do).


yeah i've been lazy too.... who am i trying to impress right now anyway.... but our hair is benefitting big time because of the laziness


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 13, 2020)

are u ladies taking ur vitamins.... if so what are u taking?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 14, 2020)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> are u ladies taking ur vitamins.... if so what are u taking?


I’m still taking my Olly multis. I’m down to the last and I need to get some more.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 14, 2020)

I’ve seen some Nilotica on Etsy, but it’s kinda expensive. I haven’t bought anything from their though.


----------



## demlew (Jul 14, 2020)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> are u ladies taking ur vitamins.... if so what are u taking?



I'm still taking Nature's Plus Hema-Plex. It's iron + a multi-vitamin. I really like it - I've been taking it at least 2 years. I know it works bc I end up clipping my nails twice a month because they affect my typing.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 14, 2020)

i remember when people had like a whole vitamin reggie. I've been taking viviscal, saw palmetto, a hair skin and nail liquid collagen and biotin combo and a liquid multi.... my hair has been doing great as far as thickening up and lengthening. Viviscal actually works....


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 14, 2020)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i remember when people had like a whole vitamin reggie. I've been taking viviscal, saw palmetto, a hair skin and nail liquid collagen and biotin combo and a liquid multi.... my hair has been doing great as far as thickening up and lengthening. Viviscal actually works....


I might need to partake in that Viviscal. Do you purchase it online or in person?


----------



## Sheabutterboy (Jul 14, 2020)

Still sheaing my ends every day, what do you guys do about lint from shea?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 14, 2020)

I’ve been really stingy with my Nilotica since I don’t know when 3CayG is gonna restock.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 14, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> Still sheaing my ends every day, what do you guys do about lint from shea?


I pluck it off lol but only if I can see it.


----------



## Sheabutterboy (Jul 14, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I pluck it off lol but only if I can see it.


lol, I have to cut it out sometimes I will have to reduce daily shea applications but I am becoming addicted to the daily applications  it makes me feel like the chebe women and that way i am sheaing into existence thigh-length hair as that's my goal


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 14, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> lol, I have to cut it out sometimes I will have to reduce daily shea applications but I am becoming addicted to the daily applications  it makes me feel like the chebe women and that way i am sheaing into existence thigh-length hair as that's my goal


Maybe you can wrap your hair in plastic or microfiber to cover your hair to cut down on the lint


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 14, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I might need to partake in that Viviscal. Do you purchase it online or in person?


i purchase it at target online or in store....


----------



## naturaldoll (Jul 15, 2020)

I have been keeping up with the shea. i ran out of my shea mix around 3 weeks ago and am too lazy to whip another batch, so have been using straight butter again. I also started using cantu curl activator under my shea. I don't know. using it my hair seems frizzy, it feels dry when i touch it, but then it doesn't act like it's dry, so i don't know. I also switched from my two strand twists to 6 braids as my go to  style, mostly because of laziness, like why am i gonna do the effort of  all those twists to stay in the house?  i'm still spraying my scalp if not every day, then every other day with xcel 21. and i have been taking msm for 5 weeks. today i noticed i could feel my back two braids at my bra strap, i have never felt that before.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 15, 2020)

I have a confession to make:

Even though I have micro braids, I still use Shea in my hair. I take whatever style I have in out, spray leave in, take a small amount (it pains me cause I’m heavy handed and I wanna go ham).

Then I rub it between my hands, and kinda lightly massage in with my tips, while I go section by section. When the tips of my fingers no longer have products, I rub my hands together again to bring more products to my tips and repeat the process. I do it every few days, unless I’m really lazy then it’s probably once a week. 

It’s probably why I keep losing braids


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 15, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have a confession to make:
> 
> 
> 
> *It’s probably why I keep losing braids *


 ur hair is going to flourish with that routine but its shea sliding as @Chicoro would say


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 16, 2020)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> ur hair is going to flourish with that routine but its shea sliding as @Chicoro would say


They’re definitely Shea Sliding 
It’s still short of a month that I’ve had these braids in. They have some help from the back up dancers Surge Jr and Liquid Leave In.


----------



## Lita (Jul 16, 2020)

I’m still going strong with Shea based products..
I finished all of my 3CAYG 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 16, 2020)

I've made a new batch (3 jars) of whipped shea butter! 

Forgot how much I love Shea Shea!


----------



## naturaldoll (Jul 19, 2020)

I forgot to tell you, i finally made a new batch of whipped shea butter. oils were safflower and mamey seed, but i didn't measure. it came out looking like cake batter, so i used p&j cupcake fragrance. i cant keep my hands off this  particular mix


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 20, 2020)

I ran out of Shea. So I finally ordered a 5 pound pail of ivory Shea butter from 3CayG!


----------



## sarumoki (Jul 22, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> I ran out of Shea. So I finally ordered a 5 pound pail of ivory Shea butter from 3CayG!


Wooot wooot!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 22, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> I ran out of Shea. So I finally ordered a 5 pound pail of ivory Shea butter from 3CayG!


Aww, man I wished I would have known you were gonna buy a pail. I had one in storage that was practically brand new. I think I opened it once.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 22, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Aww, man I wished I would have known you were gonna buy a pail. I had one in storage that was practically brand new. I think I opened it once.


I would have let you have it, all you had to do was pay shipping.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 23, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Aww, man I wished I would have known you were gonna buy a pail. I had one in storage that was practically brand new. I think I opened it once.


Ohhh... thank you!


----------



## Mitzi (Jul 23, 2020)

naturaldoll said:


> and mamey seed,




Where did you order your mamey seed oil?


----------



## naturaldoll (Jul 28, 2020)

Mitzi said:


> Where did you order your mamey seed oil?


i bought 8 oz off etsy at christmas time, but i don't remember the store name


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 29, 2020)

I’m back! Even though I’m chilling on the Shea for now, I used her most of this year so I’m going to share my progress. 

Today I blew out my hair. Just below bra strap! I don’t know if it can really be compared to my last update here because I didn’t stretch my hair last time.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 29, 2020)

@LavenderMint  I see it’s looking luscious there.


----------



## snoop (Jul 30, 2020)

I haven't used shea since I ran out a few weeks ago so I whipped some up yesterday: shea + almond and macadamia nut oils.  I rubbed the shea that was stuck in the beaters (which was a lot) along the length of my hair.  I was scared that my hair was going to go rock hard but a few hours later it's still wasn't.

This morning my hair feels dry, but not crispy -- basically, it feels a bit better than it did before I put the shea in.  I need to wash and moisturize my hair really soon, but I got high hopes for this mix.


----------



## Silkylover (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm joining....

How much oil do I add to 8oz of Shea butter


----------



## keranikki (Aug 4, 2020)

Silkylover said:


> I'm joining....
> 
> How much oil do I add to 8oz of Shea butter



It depends on the consistency you are looking for. If you want a creamy blend, I would add no more than a 1/3 cup of oil. If you want a whipped icing consistency, I would use less than a 1/4 cup of oil and whip the butter for at least 15 minutes. Hope this helps.


----------



## snoop (Aug 5, 2020)

snoop said:


> I haven't used shea since I ran out a few weeks ago so I whipped some up yesterday: shea + almond and macadamia nut oils.  I rubbed the shea that was stuck in the beaters (which was a lot) along the length of my hair.  I was scared that my hair was going to go rock hard but a few hours later it's still wasn't.
> 
> This morning my hair feels dry, but not crispy -- basically, it feels a bit better than it did before I put the shea in.  I need to wash and moisturize my hair really soon, but I got high hopes for this mix.



I think that this will be my go to combo.  My hair feels soft if I use it as LCOB.  I don't think that I'll add more like next time only because it seems to be working in this ratio and it'll allow me to save on oils.


----------



## Silkylover (Aug 10, 2020)

keranikki said:


> It depends on the consistency you are looking for. If you want a creamy blend, I would add no more than a 1/3 cup of oil. If you want a whipped icing consistency, I would use less than a 1/4 cup of oil and whip the butter for at least 15 minutes. Hope this helps.


1/3 was perfect.  Thank you


----------



## snoop (Sep 3, 2020)

snoop said:


> I haven't used shea since I ran out a few weeks ago so I whipped some up yesterday: shea + almond and macadamia nut oils.  I rubbed the shea that was stuck in the beaters (which was a lot) along the length of my hair.  I was scared that my hair was going to go rock hard but a few hours later it's still wasn't.
> 
> This morning my hair feels dry, but not crispy -- basically, it feels a bit better than it did before I put the shea in.  I need to wash and moisturize my hair really soon, but I got high hopes for this mix.




I did a twist out today and my hair feels sooo soft!  I hadn't even moisturized this week AND I'd used the shea + almond and macadamia nut oil whipped butter when I set my twists.  It's got my kids' hair feeling soft too!  So, I'm good to go.  I went from my hair not liking shea, to my hair liking shea under some very limited conditions, to Girl, hand me my shea butter!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 3, 2020)

snoop said:


> I did a twist out today and my hair feels sooo soft!  I hadn't even moisturized this week AND I'd used the shea + almond and macadamia nut oil whipped butter when I set my twists.  It's got my kids' hair feeling soft too!  So, I'm good to go.  I went from my hair not liking shea, to my hair liking shea under some very limited conditions, to *Girl, hand me my shea butter*!



So, what made the difference in Shea butter working for you this time, and not the other times? I'm glad you found a blend/mix that works for you.


----------



## snoop (Sep 3, 2020)

Chicoro said:


> So, what made the difference in Shea butter working for you this time, and not the other times? I'm glad you found a blend/mix that works for you.



The only thing that I changed were the oils that I was using.  Same ratios.  I need to read some more about these oils and this butter to see if I can figure it out.


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 5, 2020)

Anybody re-up on shea in the last month or so? Where'd you buy yours?


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 5, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> Anybody re-up on shea in the last month or so? Where'd you buy yours?


I got mine from 3CayG


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 5, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> I got mine from 3CayG


They're oos so often now. They do have the 5lb pail so I guess I'll just go with that.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 5, 2020)

snoop said:


> The only thing that I changed were the oils that I was using.  Same ratios.  I need to read some more about these oils and this butter to see if I can figure it out.




Shea + almond and macadamia nut oils for the winning combination. What oils did you use before, please? Thank you!


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 5, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> They're oos so often now. They do have the 5lb pail so I guess I'll just go with that.


That’s what I went with. A pail of white Shea.


----------



## snoop (Sep 6, 2020)

Chicoro said:


> Shea + almond and macadamia nut oils for the winning combination. What oils did you use before, please? Thank you!




I've tried

- shea + babassu oil
- shea + babassu + hemp seed oils
- shea + water + BTMS-225

I'm sure that there were other combos, but I can't find my notes right now.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 7, 2020)

So I’ve been doing my own box braids for a few months now during this pandemic out of laziness. I do them about medium-large, keep them in for 4-6 weeks without washing, take them down to wash and DC. Repeat.

I’ve come to realize that a big part of why my hair has been doing so well is that I’ve been sealing it with Shea butter while in the braids. I’ll spray my braids lightly with a little rosewater and slather on either a plain whipped mix with coconut oil (from Whole Foods) or the alikay Naturals butter, which is mostly shea and smells great, like lemon custard. When I take down my hair, it’s soft and pliable, doesn’t have much buildup, and doesn’t have that weakened, brittle  feeling that you might get from back-to-back braids.


----------



## naturaldoll (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm still chugging along with my shea butter. I'm staying with my sister in another state for what was supposed to be a short visit, that's gone way longer than planned. So the weather has changed and i don't have my usual otin hair dew for colder weather. Instead i used flaxseed gel as a leave in this week.  Also started my sister on my same regimen. Her shea butter mix is shea, avocado and coconut oil, with peppermint essential oil for scent. We've been layering it over cantu curl activator since early august, and are now switching to flaxseed gel instead.


----------



## snoop (Sep 28, 2020)

I made a new batch of whipped shea last night.   I added more oils this time and I think that it's better this way -- it's fluffier.

Last batch:
60% Shea butter
20% Sweet almond oil
20% Macadamia nut oil


This batch:
50% Shea butter
25% Sweet almond oil
25% Macadamia nut oil



After moisturizing my hair I slathered the shea on then twisted.   I'm hoping that the extra ones will minimize webbing.


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 28, 2020)

Bought a mix from a friend I'll be picking up tomorrow. Also going to make a small batch with the little I have left plus my strawberry kiwi infused safflower oil.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 30, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> They're oos so often now. They do have the 5lb pail so I guess I'll just go with that.


I’ve been waiting on the Nilotica for soo long


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 30, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’ve been waiting on the Nilotica for soo long


Are they still out of it?


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 30, 2020)

I got my momma on the Shea train and she’s loving it!! She lives in protective styles and leaves her hair braided under wigs. So this is perfect for her.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 30, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> Are they still out of it?


Yes


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 30, 2020)

Currently melting down the last of my Benin shea for two different mixes. One with safflower oil for myself and one with coconut oil for baby sis. She over here at baby TBL lol.


EDIT: ix-nay on the coconut blend as I poured too much safflower oil in the first blend and had to balance it out with the remaining shea. Whoops.


----------



## demlew (Oct 1, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> Currently melting down the last of my Benin shea for two different mixes. One with safflower oil for myself and one with coconut oil for baby sis. She over here at baby TBL lol.
> 
> 
> EDIT: ix-nay on the coconut blend as I poured too much safflower oil in the first blend and had to balance it out with the remaining shea. Whoops.


She’s beautiful and I’m jelly of those eyelashes!


----------



## thatscuteright (Oct 1, 2020)

Back in the day when I was bunning for growth I would seal my pony tail with S scurl activator and shea butter, braid  and neatly tuck it inside a plastic baggy before adding a phony ponytail over it. I retained so much growth and my hair was thick, strong and healthy.


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 1, 2020)

demlew said:


> She’s beautiful and I’m jelly of those eyelashes!


She gets those from dad lol.


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 1, 2020)

thatscuteright said:


> Back in the day when I was bunning for growth I would seal my pony tail with S scurl activator and shea butter, braid  and neatly tuck it inside a plastic baggy before adding a phony ponytail over it. I retained so much growth and my hair was thick, strong and healthy.


I hear that combo works really great.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 1, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> Currently melting down the last of my Benin shea for two different mixes. One with safflower oil for myself and one with coconut oil for baby sis. She over here at baby TBL lol.
> 
> 
> EDIT: ix-nay on the coconut blend as I poured too much safflower oil in the first blend and had to balance it out with the remaining shea. Whoops.


Beautiful hair!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 1, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> I hear that combo works really great.


Yep! That’s the combo I’ve been using since I started using Shea butter and my hair has never retained so much length!


----------



## snoop (Oct 1, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> Yep! That’s the combo I’ve been using since I started using Shea butter and my hair has never retained so much length!





S curl then shea? Nothing else?


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 1, 2020)

snoop said:


> S curl then shea? Nothing else?


I do the LCO method: spray with water, apply scurl then Shea. That’s it.


----------



## snoop (Oct 1, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> I do the LCO method: spray with water, apply scurl then Shea. That’s it.




Thanks!


----------



## naturaldoll (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## bronzeqtoftx (Oct 6, 2020)

Just purchased a jar of shea butter to incorporate in my hair and skin routine. Please count me in.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 21, 2020)

3cayG said their Nilotica came in and should’ve been ready today


----------



## beebee83 (Oct 23, 2020)

3CayG's Shea Nilotica is now available on their site.  The 5-pound tub is now going for $65.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 23, 2020)

beebee83 said:


> 3CayG's Shea Nilotica is now available on their site.  The 5-pound tub is now going for $65.


No they didn’t!!


----------



## snoop (Oct 23, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> No they didn’t!!
> View attachment 464601







How much was it before?


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 23, 2020)

snoop said:


> How much was it before?


I honestly don’t know. It sounds excessive compared to the regular Shea butter they sell.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 23, 2020)

snoop said:


> How much was it before?


I checked my old email receipt and it was $60.00. They only went up $5.00 but it still hurts. Every dollar counts in 2020’s economy. I still bought 1 

Meanwhile, I’m trying to post a gif and I don’t know how anymore. Just when you think you have something figured out...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 23, 2020)

I REALLY wanted to buy 2 five-pound niloticas, but if they’re still there by the time I get paid imma snatch those whippersnappers up. Y’all know how I feel about this Shea


----------



## snoop (Oct 24, 2020)

Shea butter for the win!  I was heavy handed with my butter for the past 4 weeks and my take down  (medium two strand twists ) was pretty easy.


----------



## Sheabutterboy (Oct 25, 2020)

LOL officially use shea for everything right now, as my moisturizer/sealant, my detangler, and my body butter


----------



## BonBon88 (Oct 26, 2020)

I started using shea butter again as of last week!  I use Shea Moisture shea butter - I'm not sure how 'nutritious' it is on it's own since the brand is so mainstream now, but I added all kinds of good fatty oils to it to supplement.  This and bunning has proven to be a winning combination for my hair and I plan to continue this into the New Year, finally using heat on my hair (straightening) on my birthday in January.


----------



## Sheabutterboy (Oct 26, 2020)

When are we doing end of year show and tell?


----------



## Mapleoats (Nov 17, 2020)

For those using Shea nilotica, do you whip / mix with oils or are you using as is?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 17, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> For those using Shea nilotica, do you whip / mix with oils or are you using as is?


I use it as is.


----------



## Mapleoats (Nov 18, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I use it as is.


Thanks. I got some yesterday and oh man it’s so creamy. I don’t want to add anything to it


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 6, 2020)

I’ve been Ghost all this year in this thread. I was heavy in here last year so I kept my same regimen.
Too much stress w/ work from home and home school for the children, although blessed to be able to manage both like this I became the everythang!
I kept my hair in twists ALL year except when I took down, I wear it our for 5-7 days before washing. Oils and Shea slathered all in and through my strands.
I made waist length which was my goal this year, 2021 is full waist in the front, finer perimeter of my head, along with consistent trims for a blunt look which is a 2yr trajectory.
I always wash, dry, Bantu in six/ attached stretched bottom quadrant, 2nd pic on my body mirror the camera is more aligned.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 6, 2020)

MizzBFly said:


> I’ve been Ghost all this year in this thread. I was heavy in here last year so I kept my same regimen.
> Too much stress w/ work from home and home school for the children, although blessed to be able to manage both like this I became the everythang!
> I kept my hair in twists ALL year except when I took down, I wear it our for 5-7 days before washing. Oils and Shea slathered all in and through my strands.
> I made waist length which was my goal this year, 2021 is full waist in the front, finer perimeter of my head, along with consistent trims for a blunt look which is a 2yr trajectory.
> I always wash, dry, Bantu in six/ attached stretched bottom quadrant, 2nd pic on my body mirror the camera is more aligned.


Congratulations!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 6, 2020)

MizzBFly said:


> I’ve been Ghost all this year in this thread. I was heavy in here last year so I kept my same regimen.
> Too much stress w/ work from home and home school for the children, although blessed to be able to manage both like this I became the everythang!
> I kept my hair in twists ALL year except when I took down, I wear it our for 5-7 days before washing. Oils and Shea slathered all in and through my strands.
> I made waist length which was my goal this year, 2021 is full waist in the front, finer perimeter of my head, along with consistent trims for a blunt look which is a 2yr trajectory.
> I always wash, dry, Bantu in six/ attached stretched bottom quadrant, 2nd pic on my body mirror the camera is more aligned.


your hair is inspiring.... its beautiful..... i cant wait til my hair gets where urs is


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 6, 2020)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> your hair is inspiring.... its beautiful..... i cant wait til my hair gets


Thanks Love, you’ll get there just stay consistent and enjoy the journey. This year I was tired and this year allowed me to keep it simple I wasn’t missing out on anything


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 6, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> Congratulations!!


Yes ! You know the journey we been on LHCF like...


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 7, 2020)

MizzBFly said:


> Yes ! You know the journey we been on LHCF like...


Gurlll... who you telling?


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 9, 2020)

CurlyRy said:


> I'm back on the Shea butter train! I did a twist out with a butter last month, and decided to use shea butter as my styler this wash day and my braidout is ah mazzzing. SO light, soft and shiny! I'm back in love with Shea butter...bout to go and order a couple more jars, just in case  hehe
> 
> ETA: to add some pics


stunning job, you're stunning too, but that hair doesn't look greasy at all to me, using this post as a reminder to try this
edit: and I used Shea last night to gently detangle after henna/cassia treatment the day before. used it on top of already oiled hair (first oiled, after the henna thing, then used oil in AM - 
Shea yesterday night, straight)


----------



## Cloudina Dreams (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm joining the Shea Gang and in the middle of reading the 2018 thread. I need to get my hair back in order. On another note, I've been a luker (not a member) since 2005 and been silently thanking you ladies for revolutionizing my mind and my hair. I guess covid got me coming out of hiding and doing something different by finally making an account lol.


----------



## naturaldoll (Dec 10, 2020)

Cloudina Dreams said:


> I'm joining the Shea Gang and in the middle of reading the 2018 thread. I need to get my hair back in order. On another note, I've been a luker (not a member) since 2005 and been silently thanking you ladies for revolutionizing my mind and my hair. I guess covid got me coming out of hiding and doing something different by finally making an account lol.


Welcome!


----------



## naturaldoll (Dec 10, 2020)

Are we doing a 2021 thread?


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 10, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> I’ll post this here instead of PM’ing in case it can help someone. @Chicoro
> View attachment 459077
> so y’all may remember how I had a massive setback back in September? I ended up starting over and BCing again in December. I still wasn’t sure what caused it. I finally saw my dermatologist and asked him about it 2 weeks ago. He examined my scalp and... diagnosed me with seborrheic dermatitis. He said because I was putting gel and oils on my scalp constantly, made it even worse. It caused temporary hair loss because of inflammation. He gave me Desonide cream to apply on my scalp every night. I’ve been doing it since then. And hallelujah, no more itchy scalp!! Which has been the bane of my existence for as long as I can remember. Not to worry. My hair is growing back just fine though. I still do my LOC method every night with scurl, and flat twist my hair. I do twist outs in the morning and shampoo and condition weekly. My hair measurements are 4.5 inches in the back, 5.5 inches on the side and 6 inches in the top/ crown area.


this is really good information and not on everyone's radar. it makes sense. thank you.


----------



## naturaldoll (Dec 12, 2020)

i really hope there's a 2021 thread. @planet cybertron's not around anymore, and @Chicoro  isn't interested anymore. who could lead? or is shea a dead horse at this point, i know everyone's had alot on their plates this year


----------



## Silkylover (Dec 12, 2020)

They pretty much gave up after chicoro stopped


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 12, 2020)

naturaldoll said:


> i really hope there's a 2021 thread. @planet cybertron's not around anymore, and @Chicoro  isn't interested anymore. who could lead? or is shea a dead horse at this point, i know everyone's had alot on their plates this year



YOU could lead!


----------



## naturaldoll (Dec 12, 2020)

Chicoro said:


> YOU could lead!


i wish, i've never so much as shared a photo on here (not sure i know how) i don't think i could step into your footsteps with those gifs


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 13, 2020)

naturaldoll said:


> i wish, i've never so much as shared a photo on here (not sure i know how) i don't think i could step into your footsteps with those gifs



When you lead a thread, you put your own personal stamp on it. If you believe you can't lead it, you are absolutely right. If you believe you can do it, you are right.

It's all about valuing yourself and the uniqueness of what you bring to the table. It's not a competition. You will make mistakes and you will learn things, too. You can potentially bring joy to the ladies and gents on this site.

So I'd say this has now gone beyond leading a thread. If you can build up your courage to step up and step out on this platform here on LHCF, it will be great practice and a great confidence builder for you to step out in the real world. I know from personal experience that doubting oneself can be exhausting. Stepping out beyond one's comfort zone is frightening yet it's exhilarating and freeing, too! 

People on here appreciate it when you lead a thread. If you don't know how to do something, Girl, just ask somebody!

I believe in you. The question is, "Do you believe in yourself?"

Go on and lead this thread. Ultimately it really isn't about you, the leader of the thread. It's really about helping, encouraging, supporting and loving your fellow LHCF Sisters. We all could use more of that in all areas of our lives.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 13, 2020)

@Chicoro Here you go about to make me cry with these beautiful words.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 15, 2020)

Just got a pm from @ThatJerseyGirl ! She was and is my inspiration for using Shea butter. She says she is doing well and will try to drop a note to us. I was happy to hear she is doing well.


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 16, 2020)

bzb1990 said:


> stunning job, you're stunning too, but that hair doesn't look greasy at all to me, using this post as a reminder to try this
> edit: and I used Shea last night to gently detangle after henna/cassia treatment the day before. used it on top of already oiled hair (first oiled, after the henna thing, then used oil in AM -
> Shea yesterday night, straight)


Wow you way better than me, how’s your hair feeling?....I’ll have to juice my strands 2x with a leave in/ moisturizer for the next 2 days then seal it ALL in with Shea on the 3RD day after Henna!

I love Henna! (I still have red growing out now~But if you’re just starting out with butters~ 
Let me say, before I deal with mother Shea who slips and slides we know Henna leaves the strands thirsty, parched!


 <—stiff hair ...no ma’am *pliability* stretch/bounce back for me is the key of achieving needed moisture particularly after our girl Henna I’ll since you’re already Shea’d up I would mist my hair and do a baggy, steam all over. I don’t know anyone who would counter Ayurvedic can be drying. Stay with Mother Shea she seals it in TRAP! period.


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 16, 2020)

@Chicoro is absolutely right!
I know I’ll continue to update whether a 2021 thread is a tossup or not! I just like sharing what I’m doing and encouraging you ladies. I like talking about hair!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 16, 2020)

Baby Girl is having a great hair day!


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 16, 2020)

Man I've been experimenting_ (and trying to keep it as professional + hygienic as I can with all my tools and methods so it stays good for longer_) and 
made a great shea butter balm (verging on cream) for hair AND skin! 
It's gentle but chock-full of A+ ingredients. I'd have to pay a* ton f*or it. if I bought a balm like this from a company! 
And with this I have peace of mind knowing every last ingredient has been tested, traced, and certified safe + pure, with lab reports available for anyone to see (i.e. they're not hiding anything)

With store-bought stuff, you can't be sure where they're sourcing from, or what additives or impurities there are accidentally or intentionally from their suppliers--
 since they're wanting profit more than anything.
It looked greasy when it was settling--- but it sinks in and feels jusssst right!


Spoiler



It also has a nice subtle fragrance which is awesome! I feel great, I'm finally using up all the stuff I purchased en masse (I still haven't completed courses and workbooks I purchased--, to learn to make fragrances properly over time -  but I will get to it..this is just me being a hobbyist).

Yay! This broken foot has turned out to be a blessing, as kids aren't here to be at risk running around while I experiment.
I've made 3 but I left one by the door downstairs so their dad can pick it up to use on the kids.

 Thing is, a lot of the ingredients are* really expensive* and good for skin and scalp.
I feel it's a shame to just waste it on sealing...so I'm thinking to test it out as a pre-poo scalp treatment.
It's not irritating in the slightest, but you never know how things will go with the scalp.

I was hesitant to use my disposable lab droppers for this, those are hard to come by--
so I overdid 2 fragrant oils a bit (for my taste - I wanted 1 or 2 drops max but it turned into 5-6 drops!). 
It's not noticeable or pungent unless someone is really close, but it's not what I wanted exactly. I wanted it to be so subtle that you are left wondering if it's even there.



 I made 3 of these, I'm really pleased!


----------



## Cloudina Dreams (Dec 18, 2020)

bzb1990 said:


> Man I've been experimenting_ (and trying to keep it as professional + hygienic as I can with all my tools and methods so it stays good for longer_) and
> made a great shea butter balm (verging on cream) for hair AND skin!
> It's gentle but chock-full of A+ ingredients. I'd have to pay a* ton f*or it. if I bought a balm like this from a company!
> And with this I have peace of mind knowing every last ingredient has been tested, traced, and certified safe + pure, with lab reports available for anyone to see (i.e. they're not hiding anything)
> ...


I love this! Isn't it so much fun experimenting and creating your own stuff? After I make a mix, it really makes me happy knowing I made something good for our hair and skin. Eventually I would like to dip into soap making. But for now I will stick with perfecting my shea butter mixes and go from there.


----------



## naturaldoll (Dec 31, 2020)

I decided I will host a 2021 thread.

I'll post it at some point tomorrow


----------



## naturaldoll (Jan 1, 2021)

ok ladies it's up!!





						Shea butter Growth and Retention thread 2021
					

Hi ya'll!:hiya:  Although i'm still pretty new, and don't know the ends and outs of the board, I can see from my time here that past shea retention threads started by @Chicoro  and @planet cybertron and inspired by @ThatJerseyGirl  have been a important -wealth of knowledge about the growth of...



					longhaircareforum.com


----------

